# PROJECT--------> ~LYME TYME~



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

1970 Chevy Impala

FEATURES:
-Opened suicide doors (hinged to open in, instead of swinging out)
-Opened suicide trunk, molded rear (jammed)
-Front tilt hood
-Realistic door sills/jams w/lock
-Shaved emblems/door handles
-T-Tops (jammed)
-Fully hinged/poseable front/rear suspension
-Scratch built full length console featuring lcd screen
-Scratch built dash 
-Fold down hinged bucket seats
-Right hand drive
-working windows/side windows
-aluminum muffler/exhaust/headers
-Chromed undies
-Kandy Paint (silver metallic base with lime kandy)
-fully plumbed trunk/ set up



I will keep posting as I build. This is what I planned to use in the 1-on-1 buildoff against 88mcls or atxballin (but they never showed ) 

I got it opened up, seats cut, bucket cut, emblems shaved, lines filled, dash and console both designed on paper all I have to do is cut them from the styrene and get started with the sanding  I WILL KEEP YOU POSTED 


























































































PS- THE CAMEO- bodywork is done, chassis is blueprinted all I have to do is cut and match--wheels/bags are ont he way from RYAN, interior bucket is in the process of being scratch built the old one wasnt tall enough to lay frame and look correct if looking under the car. I will make a seperate post for that one once I get the wheels!

ENJOY THE PICS------AND AS ALWAYS CRITICISM AND FEEDBACK VERY WELCOME! :biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

:0 :0


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

U WORK FASTER THAN U SAY U DO!!! :cheesy:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

what can i say but, WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :worship: :worship:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 22 2007, 03:13 PM~7055599
> *U WORK FASTER THAN U SAY U DO!!! :cheesy:
> *



Just trying to keep up with all the builders who are pumping them out! (this one will actually be finished with the help of biggs plating services, and beto or ryan spraying it )


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

i think someone pissed him off.


looking good mitch..


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 22 2007, 04:11 PM~7055586
> *1970 Chevy Impala
> 
> FEATURES:
> ...


hmmmm...sounds and looks familiar. :scrutinize:

Good choice none the less. I'm glad my Dos Equis will have a relative :thumbsup:


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

whats up off to a fuckin great start, is this gonna be your year long build off entry you were talking about


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

SIN7 I think you forgot to type something lol, only quoted.


THEREGAL----thanks, and na man I am hoping to have this one finished up within a few weeks, It will be ready for paint and chroming in about a week hopefully, I will then send the parts off, and wait for em to get back while I work on painting/flocking the interior. My year long will have a lot more time into it, and money 

BIGGS- Yeah your right! and thanks big guy, just tryin to keep up


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 22 2007, 04:22 PM~7055677
> *SIN7 I think you forgot to type something lol, only quoted.
> THEREGAL----thanks, and na man I am hoping to have this one finished up within a few weeks, It will be ready for paint and chroming in about a week hopefully, I will then send the parts off, and wait for em to get back while I work on painting/flocking the interior.  My year long will have a lot more time into it, and money
> 
> ...


well i can't wait to see that fuckin thing this is gonna be a bad ass build


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THEREGAL_@Jan 22 2007, 03:24 PM~7055698
> *well i can't wait to see that fuckin thing this is gonna be a bad ass build
> *


That was a whole different car, the trunk was slightly different, doors half cut instead of full, and everything else will be completely different. I sold that one to MODELTECH before finishing it 


MODELTECH- Thanks bro!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 22 2007, 04:22 PM~7055677
> *SIN7 I think you forgot to type something lol, only quoted.
> THEREGAL----thanks, and na man I am hoping to have this one finished up within a few weeks, It will be ready for paint and chroming in about a week hopefully, I will then send the parts off, and wait for em to get back while I work on painting/flocking the interior.  My year long will have a lot more time into it, and money
> 
> ...


I added my quote.

Mitch you still gonna do the functioning windows ?


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

sin7 yeah windows will be working------and i dont get what you mean on sounding familiar?????? ive never seen a lime 70 before, and even if there are 50 lime 70s built, i havent seen any with the same stuff im doing, it will probably have a pattern with some yellow in it as well. but i dont know what ur talking about sorry


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Damn mitch your crazy looks awsome!!!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 22 2007, 02:48 PM~7055899
> *sin7 yeah windows will be working------and i dont get what you mean on sounding familiar??????  ive never seen a lime 70 before, and even if there are 50 lime 70s built, i havent seen any with the same stuff im doing, it will probably have a pattern with some yellow in it as well.  but i dont know what ur talking about sorry
> *


he painted his year long buildoff 60 impala that color


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 22 2007, 04:48 PM~7055899
> *sin7 yeah windows will be working------and i dont get what you mean on sounding familiar??????  ive never seen a lime 70 before, and even if there are 50 lime 70s built, i havent seen any with the same stuff im doing, it will probably have a pattern with some yellow in it as well.  but i dont know what ur talking about sorry
> *


I'm not giving you a hard time. I'm complementing you casually on a good choice of color. I did the same color scheme on my 60. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

mitch is building and painting!!! I'm excited! Lets see this build mitch its gonna be killer with all the mods! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 22 2007, 03:50 PM~7055914
> *he painted his year long buildoff 60 impala that color
> *




OH :uh: :uh: :uh: lol----it wont be exact lmao, and you still have a year to finish that thing bro, mine will hopefully be done first. And its not like i saw a painted 60 impala body and said hey i like that ha, thats not the color im going with---------its too dark, i want it lighter, more limey more of a grass green-----ill have ryan or beto mix some stuff up for me and make it work, the top will also be flaked, and most likely have a couple of patterns as well........dont sweat it bro, the 70 will look nothing like the 60


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES (Feb 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 22 2007, 03:11 PM~7055586
> *1970 Chevy Impala
> 
> FEATURES:
> ...



*LOOKING GOOOOOOD!!!*

:around: :around: :around: :around: :around:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 22 2007, 04:50 PM~7055914
> *he painted his year long buildoff 60 impala that color
> *


yup....


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 22 2007, 04:53 PM~7055935
> *OH  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  lol----it wont be exact lmao, and you still have a year to finish that thing bro, mine will hopefully be done first.  And its not like i saw a painted 60 impala body and said hey i like that ha, thats not the color im going with---------its too dark, i want it lighter, more limey more of a grass green-----ill have ryan or beto mix some stuff up for me and make it work, the top will also be flaked, and most likely have a couple of patterns as well........dont sweat it bro, the 70 will look nothing like the 60 *


especially if you have functioning windows and reclining seat....   

I cant wait to see the final product bro !!!!


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

THANKS MANDO! U THA MANNNNNNN 

im looking foward to a gift in the mail!!!


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

thanks sin, i didnt mean that in a negative way by any means---just didnt want u to think i was trying to rip u off.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 22 2007, 04:55 PM~7055960
> *thanks sin, i didnt mean that in a negative way by any means---just didnt want u to think i was trying to rip u off.
> *


aaah man, that didnt even cross my mind !!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Joel I see you in here......

You build too ?


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 22 2007, 03:57 PM~7055974
> *Joel I see you in here......
> 
> You build too ?
> *


 :uh: :uh: ??


----------



## ClassicGMJunkie (Nov 13, 2004)

used to a lot when i was younger, back in jr high , still dabble a little bit here and there, mostly for "full scale inspiration"... build something nice and recreate it outside if i like it enough... i got several models here unfinished and a couple still boxed up.... from Honda S800s from Fujimi, to Lowrider 54 Belairs....


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GrandPrixOnThree_@Jan 22 2007, 04:05 PM~7056053
> *used to a lot when i was younger, back in jr high , still dabble a little bit here and there, mostly for "full scale inspiration"... build something nice and recreate it outside if i like it enough...    i got several models here unfinished and a couple still boxed up.... from Honda S800s from Fujimi, to Lowrider 54 Belairs....
> *




P R I V A T E M E S S A G E 



KEEP TO THE TOPIC----which is my build project


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

what color you painting this one? mabey some patterns

sorry if you said that already


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: damn serious build goin on over here :thumbsup: 

cant wait to check out the progress as it comes :thumbsup:


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

Great start so far...Shoulda gone with "Sticky Situation" though, way better name.


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

thanks still down--


s10----some lime kolor with possibly some yellow patterns, flakes, etc....not completely sure yet, ill have to figure it out----but it has to have some sorta lime in it considering the name is now LIMETIME lol, too late to turn back


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jan 22 2007, 04:11 PM~7056096
> *Great start so far...Shoulda gone with "Sticky Situation" though, way better name.
> *





if for some reason i wind up going with the yellow or orange theme----the name will be CHANGED to STICKY SITUATION lol  I reserve the right to switch it when i feel the need haha


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

right on looks good homie!!!


----------



## dyme_sak_hustla (May 17, 2005)

damn thats gonna be badass.. how long you been buildin for??


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dyme_sak_hustla_@Jan 22 2007, 04:29 PM~7056281
> *damn thats gonna be badass.. how long you been buildin for??
> *




1-2 months


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:0 looks good so far cant wait to see the finished product :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

:0  :worship:


----------



## Day1Hustla (Aug 3, 2006)

Nice start mitch! You ain't wasting no time huh...just jumping right in there!


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

yeah im kinda backtracking a little right now though----from shaving the inside of the door sill at an angle in order for the doors to open up inside instead of out-------i took it a little too far back, making the gap between the door and door sill too large for my liking, i like it to be very very small----so i just had to add a styrene strip to both doors, and that will take a good hour to finish and make look back to stock again.

tommorow i will create most of the jams, work on the seats more, and start on the console


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Lookin sick Mitch, keep us posted.


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

thanks guys---

I actually just shaved all the body lines----i spent so much time working AROUND the body line so i wouldnt take any off it down, and then changed my mind to shave it all lol so i spent allt he time saving it for nothing....now the whole body is shaved----ill spend the morning before work tommorow finishing up the body work and making it all smooth, taking care of that stripping that i added to the doors tominimize the gap  

after that, only the jams left to perfect before I am able to send it off to be painted. Ill send the undies at the same time.----and ill be working on the interior the whole time that is gone  

more pics coming thursday after I make worthwhile progress


ANY RECOMMENDATIONS????!!!


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

HOLY SHIT MITCH!!!! YOU HAVE SOME FAST NICE WORK IN THIS CAR!! :thumbsup: KEEP IT UP AND I LOOK FORWARD TO SEE THE IN PROGREE AND FINISHED CAR ALSO!! OH AND BY THEWAY.......I LIKE EM SHAVED!  :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

good start keep it up....


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

lookin good mitch, actually keep this one too... looks like the way ur headin ull keep it


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

didi------yeah def gonna keep this one, its gonna be officially my FIRST fully build static model lol. I used to build a ton of working models, but only one static in the past about 8 years ago, and had nothing to work with so it sucked anyways  


WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK ABOUT A NAME CHANGE BEFORE I GET TOO FAR INTO IT?


LYME TYME 

OR


TWIST OF LIME


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

i like lyme tyme


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

lookin good so far.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

a yellow and green (lime color) lime lemon... lymon :cheesy: :dunno:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

didiiiii goood idea lol, we shall see! ill have to get with the painters.


thats like the sprite commercial ha


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 22 2007, 10:03 PM~7058926
> *didiiiii goood idea lol, we shall see!  ill have to get with the painters.
> thats like the sprite commercial ha
> *


i was tryin to think of where i heard it at, lol.. i was tryin to work lime lyme into subliminal, but its i before e except after c, lol.... i couldnt put it in right to make it sound right...


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

sublymonal?


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

yeah that comes out right, doesnt accent the LYME part right. maybe if it were just SUBLYME 70 

the body is shaved, styrene strips added to doors filed down to pretty much where i want them, everything looking good----ill work some on the door jams and post pics up wed or thursday after the ttops, trunk, doors are all jammed and the console is started on along with the dash


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 22 2007, 10:58 PM~7059452
> *yeah that comes out right, doesnt accent the LYME part right.  maybe if it were just SUBLYME 70
> 
> the body is shaved, styrene strips added to doors filed down to pretty much where i want them, everything looking good----ill work some on the door jams and post pics up wed or thursday after the ttops, trunk, doors are all jammed and the console is started on along with the dash
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 22 2007, 03:12 PM~7056111
> *if for some reason i wind up going with the yellow or orange theme----the name will be CHANGED to  STICKY SITUATION lol   I reserve the right to switch it when i feel the need haha
> *



Ha ha! Do it to it homie.


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 22 2007, 07:41 PM~7058694
> *didi------yeah def gonna keep this one, its gonna be officially my FIRST fully build static model lol.  I used to build a ton of working models, but only one static in the past about 8 years ago, and had nothing to work with so it sucked anyways
> WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK ABOUT A NAME CHANGE BEFORE I GET TOO FAR INTO IT?
> LYME TYME
> ...





Pssst......Sticky Situation.


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jan 22 2007, 10:23 PM~7059725
> *Pssst......Sticky Situation.
> *



hahahaha----you really like that name huh? ill take the time tomorow night to get some ideas for paint and think more on it


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 22 2007, 09:58 PM~7060065
> *hahahaha----you really like that name huh? ill take the time tomorow night to get some ideas for paint and think more on it
> *



Yeah bro I do really like that name. Just leaves so much to interpretation.


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

GOOD START!!!!!!!!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Definitly a great start!!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

I dig Lyme Tyme !!!!...


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

OK We Got 3 Pages of BS Wheres The Build Up Foo jk :biggrin:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 23 2007, 09:45 AM~7062238
> *OK We Got 3 Pages of BS Wheres The Build Up Foo jk :biggrin:
> *




HEY! :twak: haha---i work 9 hours today, the only thing i have done other than the pics posted is the body being shaved completely, and the inside of the rear door sill shaved to an angle to allow the door to open inward---tommorow before 5pm I will have the jams 75 % done, the console started, more work on the seats, and some chassis work (ILL DO A MOCK UP, curtesy of MOMMA MCC)


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 23 2007, 10:02 AM~7062341
> * :biggrin: :thumbsup:
> *



and people like to quote every pic that i posted instead of just referring to it  so that takes up another whole page lmao.


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

HELP---



on the 70, there is that plastic piece, that goes in the hole for the rear window, making it about half the size that it is now------is that supposed to be put on the outside number one, number two ---- whats the purpose and does it look better in your opinions?


I figured id put it in place, and mold over the lines making it one solid piece, but I didn tknow if the glass goes behind it or not, because it has sorta a jam, if uve built a 70 u know


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 23 2007, 08:45 PM~7068106
> *HELP---
> on the 70, there is that plastic piece, that goes in the hole for the rear window, making it about half the size that it is now------is that supposed to be put on the outside number one, number two ----  whats the purpose and does it look better in  your opinions?
> I figured id put it in place, and mold over the lines making it one solid piece, but I didn tknow if the glass goes behind it or not, because it has sorta a jam, if uve built a 70 u know
> *



There arent pics but I think I know what your talking about...its the rectangular insert that goes on the outside of the back window.


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

yeah thats it 1low64.....just trying to decide if i shoudl use it or not, id mold it in place if i did, but not sure if the glass goes on outside, or inside if i use it?

should i or no?


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 24 2007, 12:06 AM~7068761
> *yeah thats it 1low64.....just trying to decide if i shoudl use it or not, id mold it in place if i did, but not sure if the glass goes on outside, or inside if i use it?
> 
> should i or no?
> *


yea n put the name of the car on it


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

The glass goes inside and that piece goes outside. I wasnt gonna use it on my old 70 but it really depends on the style. I think if the car is gonna be layed out, chopped and smoothed...I would use it. If the car is gonna be aggressive...you know lots of mods and shit, then I wouldnt use it.


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

the car is already, and will be completely smoothed, no emblems, molding, etc------will have brake discs with lugs and nuts on em on one side, and wheels on the other, it will stay on the stand probably---but---ill probably mold it in tommorow to give it even more of a smooth look.....cant leave the gf and go look at it now---she gets pissed when i get outta bed after she falls asleep but........ I didnt notice a gas lid door on it, if tehre is one i wanna hinge that and detail it.....ill add a glove compartment box hinged on the dash with a few cds or a gun in it lol


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 24 2007, 12:12 AM~7068823
> *the car is already, and will be completely smoothed, no emblems, molding, etc------will have brake discs with lugs and nuts on em on one side, and wheels on the other, it will stay on the stand probably---but---ill probably mold it in tommorow to give it even more of a smooth look.....cant leave the gf and go look at it now---she gets pissed when i get outta bed after she falls asleep but........  I didnt notice a gas lid door on it, if tehre is one i wanna hinge that and detail it.....ill add a glove compartment box hinged on the dash with a few cds or a gun in it lol
> *


 :0


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

the gas tank lid will be hard to hinge :0


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 23 2007, 11:18 PM~7068879
> *the gas tank lid will be hard to hinge :0
> *




if it even has one lmao, i dont think it does, because ive looked the body over and noticed that its all smooth now- i woulda just cleared it out, remade a new one, and made a simple hinge.


bed time now---waking up early to build on it for a few hours, I should have updates tommorow night of partial jams, that rear window being molded in, and body work done


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

Sounds good bro...interested in seeing pics.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 24 2007, 12:21 AM~7068899
> *if it even has one lmao, i dont think it does, because ive looked the body over and noticed that its all smooth now-  i woulda just cleared it out, remade a new one, and made a simple hinge.
> bed time now---waking up early to build on it for a few hours, I should have updates tommorow night of partial jams, that rear window being molded in, and body work done
> *


just find an actual pic of the car and cut one ur own self, i think it owuld look pretty good, n later on mitch..


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 23 2007, 10:12 PM~7068823
> *the car is already, and will be completely smoothed, no emblems, molding, etc------will have brake discs with lugs and nuts on em on one side, and wheels on the other, it will stay on the stand probably---but---ill probably mold it in tommorow to give it even more of a smooth look.....cant leave the gf and go look at it now---she gets pissed when i get outta bed after she falls asleep but........  I didnt notice a gas lid door on it, if tehre is one i wanna hinge that and detail it.....ill add a glove compartment box hinged on the dash with a few cds or a gun in it lol
> *



U GOT SOME HIGH HOPES MORE THIS MOFO!!!

I WANNA SEE THEM PULLED OFF IT WOULD LOOK SICK


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

yeah def zack, i dont wanna put too much time into it, it was supposed to be a quick build, but i always find stuff i wanna do. we shall see where it goes  ill get some updates up tommorow to wet the tastebuds


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jan 23 2007, 11:24 PM~7068935
> *Sounds good bro...interested in seeing pics.
> *



X2


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 24 2007, 12:35 AM~7069032
> *yeah def zack, i dont wanna put too much time into it, it was supposed to be a quick build, but i always find stuff i wanna do.  we shall see where it goes   ill get some updates up tommorow to wet the tastebuds
> *


id like to see some tonight :cheesy:


----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

dam i cant wait to see how this turns out....


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

thanks bro----i took about 12 new pics, not much more to see other than small details (but thats what counts in the end)

tommorow the console should be taking shape and door jams almost finished, as of right now the ttops, trunk, rear window valence body work are all finished up....photobucket sucks right now lemme work on getting pics up.


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 24 2007, 04:41 PM~7075002
> *thanks bro----i took about 12 new pics, not much more to see other than small details (but thats what counts in the end)
> 
> tommorow the console should be taking shape and door jams almost finished, as of right now the ttops, trunk, rear window valence body work are all finished up....photobucket sucks right now lemme work on getting pics up.
> *




Work HARDER!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

ive been trying to upload pics on PBUCKET for an hour and havent been able to get even one on


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Yeah photobuckets been a little weird latley. wassnt letting me do it last night.


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

They are doing site maintenance.


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

i just restarted to see if that would help, no luck yet---ill keep at it until i get em up, hopefully lol


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

dont think its gonna work for a while.....ive tried numerous times, if anyone wants me to email them the pics if they have a fotki, you can post em up....or just wait


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

you guyz are on crack my photo buckeet works


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

mitch send em to me, ill try to put em up for ya... [email protected]


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

LMAO!!! as funny as that shit is, my photobucket still wont work


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 24 2007, 07:25 PM~7075448
> *mitch send em to me, ill try to put em up for ya... [email protected]
> *


:dunno:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

sending now didi! thanks


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)




----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 24 2007, 07:31 PM~7075533
> *sending now didi! thanks
> *


 :cheesy: waiting on them...


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 24 2007, 07:34 PM~7075568
> *:cheesy:  waiting on them...
> *


still waiting...........


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

guys im not s10 lmao, the pics are on my comp, i dont know if its because im tryin to send 20 at once, but taking ofrever to load onto an email to get to you, plus internet connection is low, gimme a few  i promsie they will be up tonight no matter what


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 24 2007, 07:51 PM~7075727
> *guys im not s10 lmao, the pics are on my comp, i dont know if its because im tryin to send 20 at once, but taking ofrever to load onto an email to get to you, plus internet connection is low, gimme a few  i promsie they will be up tonight no matter what
> *


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

try uploadin 5 at a time on photobucket...


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

thats why we need the upload pic thingy back on here :angry:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

i tried uploading, 1, 3, 20, 7, nothing worked

i tried doing the same on yahoo cant get em on


I just send a couple over to ryan via AIM and that worked fine, anyone has AIM and wants to post em up, IM me same name thats on here


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 24 2007, 06:12 PM~7075952
> *i tried uploading, 1, 3, 20, 7, nothing worked
> 
> i tried doing the same on yahoo cant get em on
> ...



zfelix702


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 24 2007, 08:12 PM~7075958
> *zfelix702
> 
> *


mitchapalooza65


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

i added you zack but ur name isnt coming up, IM me mitchapalooza65, just tryin to get these damn pics up lol, i sent most of em over to ryan so atleast one person knows im not hte king of bullshit and just talking outta my ass lol


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 24 2007, 08:17 PM~7076019
> *i added you zack but ur name isnt coming up, IM me mitchapalooza65, just tryin to get these damn pics up lol, i sent most of em over to ryan so atleast one person knows im not hte king of bullshit and just talking outta my ass lol
> *


lets see em than


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

heres one


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

So mitch don't answer his AIM anyway. :uh: 



Nice progress so far.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 24 2007, 08:29 PM~7076149
> *heres one
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

didi just sent you 16 



1low64, i use ichat, and right when it popped up to accept your im, i went to click on it and since i was sending zack a pic, it cleared you out before i did, and i didnt know what the name was to try to type back to----hit me up again so i can add you  my b bro


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

i got mail :0


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

zach, u got em all.. or u want me to post what mitch just sent me


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

thanks to the teamwork of zack, didi, and 1low-------we can hopefully get these pics up, photobucket and yahoo oficially hate me.


SO----just FYI of what was done today-


I molded the rear window cover in place, smoothed over----also smoothed over the under side of it perfectly, even though you cant see it, i like small details like that......smoothed the body completely finished up that work, the styrene strips were added to the doors to make the gap CLOSED virtually, the inside of the back part of the door sills were ground down at a 45 degree angle to allow the door to open up suicide inward, t tops were jammed, trunk was jammed, body work finished

NOT SHOWN IN THE PICS THOUGH----it was all still rough when those were snapped, i just wanted to snap a few before dark  

tommorow the door jams will be about 80 percent done, excluding the locking mechanism, the console will be started on as well.


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

post em up didi----aim takes forever to send em!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 24 2007, 08:46 PM~7076297
> *post em up didi----aim takes forever to send em!
> *


im about to upload em, theyll be comin


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

i should post 1 by 1 so u guys will have to wait to see each one... and itll help when people quote, cuz they always seem to quote all 85 pics just to say looks good :angry:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 24 2007, 06:46 PM~7076297
> *post em up didi----aim takes forever to send em!
> *



LOL NO SHIT HUH :roflmao:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

haha didi, yeah everyone quotes all the pics lmao

thanks for helping out guys!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)




----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)




----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)




----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)




----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

:0 looks bad ass bro :thumbsup: and i see betos work there 2 :cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

theres the 16, u sent mitch, looks good, i broke em down so it wont be to bad when someone quotes em... better than scrollin down 5 minutes to see the next post...


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

thanks DIDI!!!! you da man!!! good idea about breaking them up


and yeah i put 2 of the 4 cars beto painted for me in the pic, figured a few people would notice those!!!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 24 2007, 09:04 PM~7076466
> *thanks DIDI!!!! you da man!!! good idea about breaking them up
> and yeah i put 2 of the 4 cars beto painted for me in the pic, figured a few people would notice those!!!
> *


that dually is sick... u usin the semi rims with low pros :worship:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 24 2007, 08:07 PM~7076499
> *that dually is sick... u usin the semi rims with low pros :worship:
> *



i want to---BUTTTTTTT I cant find any ANYWHERE at all. So I will either be using mr.model 3 piece aluminum wheels 21inch----or lifting the shit out of it and putting 44 inch boggers aluminum wheels and beadlocks on it  

that is if i cnat find it, which i really want to


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 24 2007, 09:10 PM~7076532
> *i want to---BUTTTTTTT I cant find any ANYWHERE at all.  So I will either be using mr.model 3 piece aluminum wheels 21inch----or lifting the shit out of it and putting 44 inch boggers aluminum wheels and beadlocks on it
> 
> that is if i cnat find it, which i really want to
> *


hey, there is a dually, with some tight lookin rims at walmart here on sale, its one of the jada 1/24 scale ones im pretty sure, its the silverado... black, u could buy that for the rims, its on sale for like 10 bucks or some shit, which is pretty much around the cost of some rims


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

go 2 a truck stop and buy a diecast semi and take the wheels off of it


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

ill check that out didi

and scoob there arent any truck stops around downtown charlotte bro lol, we live in the number 2 banking city in the world haha



back to the topic of the 70!!!!!


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 24 2007, 10:13 PM~7076567
> *ill check that out didi
> 
> and scoob there arent any truck stops around downtown charlotte bro lol, we live in the number 2 banking city in the world haha
> ...


lol theres a truck stop in charlotte its called Pilot


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

here it is, these rims would look nice on there :0


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

yeah i like those, but they arent very realistic, i do like them though 


what do yall think about the rear window cover thing on the 70, i like how it turns out when molded in, creates more of the smooth look to go along with everything else being shaved


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 24 2007, 09:44 PM~7076977
> *yeah i like those, but they arent very realistic, i do like them though
> what do yall think about the rear window cover thing on the 70, i like how it turns out when molded in, creates more of the smooth look to go along with everything else being shaved
> *


i like it, i did notice u added it in... looks good.. somthin i havent seen done much on here


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

Looks great Mitch.


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

thanks guys, i spent a lot of time on details like the doors fitting so snug, and the body lines all being smooth with no imperfections. same on the rear piece, and the angle of the inner door-and the jams, so id didnt get as much done as I had hoped, but tommorow i will spend the same amount of time on the door jams and atleast get the console started----so you can get an idea of what it will look like 

after that will come the dash, and once all made, and jammed---i will start in on finishing the seats, and cleaning everything up to be painted---im trying to decide on a chassis so help!


67 impy chassis, or stock? the stock is promo style, and i want to have things plated, but the frame/undercarraige is all one piece other than mufflers and suspension....if i use the 67 impala chassis------what would i do about the problem of nothing being between that and the interior bucket, trunk bucket?????? seems like styrene sheet would look fake and cheap....ideas or pics??!


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

PAINT IDEAS---GIMME YOUR FEEDBACK.

























I want something similar to these----using the color green, the yellowing, goldish whatever they are----i kno wthe patterns cant be as detailed, I will go for more of a simple style pattern, similar to what BETO used on that dark red caddy promo of his-----and if no patterns, i will possibly do the body a green from one of the two radicals u see, and the top either flaked, or something i dunno....ideas welcome!!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 24 2007, 10:38 PM~7077583
> *PAINT IDEAS---GIMME YOUR FEEDBACK.
> 
> 
> ...


i got more pics of that last one at the indy lrm show, the paint job is badass in person


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 24 2007, 09:41 PM~7077621
> *i got more pics of that last one at the indy lrm show, the paint job is badass in person
> *



if u can PM me soem pics that would be cool , for ideas


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 24 2007, 10:42 PM~7077632
> *if u can PM me soem pics that would be cool , for ideas
> *


i might only have 1 or 2 of em, lemme see if their on my other comp..


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

this color??


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

i got 3, but i think it might be a diffrent car, but pretty much same color scheme ur wantin, ima pm em to ya


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

yeah scoob----I like that green, with maybe a little yellow----if not maybe some flake...something to break up SOOO much green---

sweet thanks didi


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 24 2007, 10:43 PM~7077645
> *this color??
> 
> 
> ...


isnt that the tamiya candy lime green


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 24 2007, 11:54 PM~7077801
> *isnt that the tamiya candy lime green
> *


yea i think so looks bad ass


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

this pattern, and colors are almost EXACTLY what I want, only done to flow more with the 70


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

that looks real nice.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

kustom kolor has a nice color called tequilla sunrise that looks just about right for that 

http://www.kustomkolorpaints.com/kustomkolor/oneounce.jsp


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: i love that lifestyle ride at the top 

and damn that eldog looks badass :thumbsup: 

love the idea of this style of paint, color combo :thumbsup:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jan 25 2007, 01:24 AM~7079540
> *:thumbsup: i love that lifestyle ride at the top
> 
> and damn that eldog looks badass :thumbsup:
> ...



thanks bro---i got up with beto, hes gonne test it out, and then hook it up for me


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 24 2007, 07:10 PM~7076532
> *i want to---BUTTTTTTT I cant find any ANYWHERE at all.  So I will either be using mr.model 3 piece aluminum wheels 21inch----or lifting the shit out of it and putting 44 inch boggers aluminum wheels and beadlocks on it
> 
> that is if i cnat find it, which i really want to
> *


MITCH, I HAVE SOME SEMI WHEELS...I'LL SEND YOU PICZ ATFER WORK


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 24 2007, 09:13 PM~7077998
> *kustom kolor has a nice color called tequilla sunrise that looks just about right for that
> 
> http://www.kustomkolorpaints.com/kustomkolor/oneounce.jsp
> *


THAT'S NOT THE WAY IT LOOKS, IT'S MORE OF A PEARL. I USED THAT KOLOR LAST NIGHT ON THE PEACH '58.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

heres a couple more for y a mitch...


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

hey didi--thanks for the pics those cars are sick...I think I will wind up going with something similar to the eldy 

Here are just a few little update pics from about 1olclock today after working on it for an hour or so. All body work is oficially smooth, perfect with no imperfections-----the door jams/sills are made, but not finished in the pics, they were simply tacked into place for measurements, I will be spending about 2 more hours on just the doors perfecting the jams, adding the locking mechanism, and more detailed styrene to give it the realistic look-----trunk is jammed now that I finished smoothing under the window. and the console is ROUGHLY cut out, notice i say ROUGH----on both the jams and the console, I just stuck it there so you could get an idea of where it is going.

the two center pieces of styrene on the console will be gutted higher to fit the hump in the center.....all 4 pieces will be molded together to make one big smooth piece once I put an hour into just hte console smoothing and molding  the flat part will have a tv in it, and the dash will flow into it  


ALL PICS ARE OF ROUGH WORK just tacked up and not finished, I just wanted to snap a few before I got too busy to finish  enjoy!


















































































the dash/console/door panels and trunk will all have styrene HALF TUBE, a tube cut in half, added to it in different sizes for detail, so it all flows together 

sorry for the rough pics, but its something better than none!


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

fyi, i used thicker styrene on the door sills in order to be able to make it prodrude out more to stop the door, and look more realistic, its also easier to form and shape when filing


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

:0 :0


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:0 nice console, u moldin it to the dash or u just placin the dash ontop of it..


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

the console has the 90 degree angle cut up at the front part, the square cut...if you look back at the blueprint of it- youll see the top view of the dash, then the bottom view----they both have that projection that comes out to a bit farther than the sides of the dash......the front of the dash will be flat, and flow into the console, it will all be molded together one big smooth piece  right hand drive too...it all looks very rough right now, but thats the same method mando used to do the sunset strip console, i just wanted to post a before and progress pic to show where hte final product somes from.i put the hole int he rear seat because thats how it would be in a real car, instead of sitting on top of it like my 60 console was.


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

(I need to get my ass into some construction or something, just noticed that I dont have the grizzly manly hands many of you modlers do, not enough experience yet i guess lol)


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

I like the impala keep up tha good work and I cant wait to see more pictures


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OJ Hydraulics_@Jan 25 2007, 04:36 PM~7084930
> *I like the impala keep up tha good work and I cant wait to see more pictures
> *


''


Thanks bro---


Apparently (from what 88mcls tells me) I stole my console, and glove box ideas from him  :uh: :uh: :uh: I do go to the lowrollaz page every time i need inspiration to build something!!! because thats where all the innovation is, it has nothing to do with MCBA, BIGGS, MINI, JEVRIES, BETO, ARMANDO-----I didnt get influenced by those guys at all  and hes right, im sure his build is 10 times better than mine


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:roflmao: that guy needs a good ass whoopin


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 25 2007, 08:12 PM~7087236
> *:roflmao: that guy needs a good ass whoopin
> *




hahaha----lemme call boniquashamiquetanika that fifff and she will sit on his ass. 

I will continue this build, and he can continue his (if he really has one, i may have stole all of his ideas on mine since im not original and I immulate lowrollaz LMAO) and once we both finish, you guys can all judge the better build :uh: because his exact words were "you stole my ideas, but its okay because my build is still 10 times better" :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

damm homie this is lookin really good. uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 25 2007, 09:17 PM~7087301
> *hahaha----lemme call boniquashamiquetanika that fifff and she will sit on his ass.
> 
> I will continue this build, and he can continue his (if he really has one, i may have stole all of his ideas on mine since im not original and I immulate lowrollaz LMAO) and once we both finish, you guys can all judge the better build  :uh: because his exact words were "you stole my ideas, but its okay because my build is still 10 times better" :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

the cars coming along nice! your paint colors are cool too and i cant wait to see the finished product! :biggrin:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

WELLL-----I wasnt very happy with the jams on the 70----so I tore them out and restarted from scratch today, jams should be done excluding locking mechanism, and extra lip on the inside by tonihgt------but utnil then....



I got my wheels in from ryan for the cameo, they are incredible----very detailed....the discs, calipers, hubs etc all look very nice--------I snapped a couple of pics of them sitting on the blueprint of the chassis, I can start in on the chassis tommorow  ill also post a pic of what the chassis will look like! The cameo jams are made and done- only waiting to do the chassis and send all the aprts off to be plated and painted-----the wheels will have lugs also holding htem on with tiny nuts----interior bucket had to be scratch build and formed because the old one was too short to sit on the lower frame----gives more headroom inside also, and the console and interior will also be custom in that one, thinking of a mint kinda green color, hint of blue. dana 60 rear axle for realism.

also a pic of my finished up blue ox fj40 rc truck 1/10th scale------pics do no quality of course, figured ud guys wanna see it.

BTW----of course, all the ideas on the cameo, and the 1/10th scale rock crawler must have came from mcls just like all the ideas on my 70 build right?  J ust F ucking Kidding


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

I know its not limetime, but i didnt wanna make a new post yet, so enjoy till my gf brings my camera back from her horse show on sunday and i get more of the 70 progress


































































BTW----of course, all the ideas on the cameo, and the 1/10th scale rock crawler must have came from mcls just like all the ideas on my 70 build right?  J ust F ucking Kidding


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

Looking real good bro!


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

this car have a gold base?


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Jan 26 2007, 04:29 PM~7096227
> *this car have a gold base?
> *



it doesnt have a base, its still plastic colored?


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Sorry i was trying to quote something but it didnt work


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Jan 26 2007, 05:52 PM~7096420
> *Sorry i was trying to quote something but it didnt work
> *


look in randumb shit... 

looks good mitch, and how u makin a lockin mechinizm (spell check) for ur doors?


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 26 2007, 05:03 PM~7096488
> *look in randumb shit...
> 
> looks good mitch, and how u makin a lockin mechinizm (spell check) for ur doors?
> *



by locking, i dont mean it will really lock and unlock----i just mean---you know when you open the door, on the door there is the little square u bar looking piece of steel and on the door sill there is a slot for it to pop into? I will use a pin, and bend it twice 90 degree angles, put it through the door jam into a piece of tubing behind it attached to the door----cut the slot in the jam, put a small piece of brass polished over it, so when closed, it pushes in there to make it stay closed.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 26 2007, 07:40 PM~7097261
> *by locking, i dont mean it will really lock and unlock----i just mean---you know when you open the door, on the door there is the little square u bar looking piece of steel and on the door sill there is a slot for it to pop into?  I will use a pin, and bend it twice 90 degree angles, put it through the door jam into a piece of tubing behind it attached to the door----cut the slot in the jam, put a small piece of brass polished over it, so when closed, it pushes in there to make it stay closed.
> *


ahh, i get it.. it would be a lockin method sorta, i know u werent talkin lock unlock, lol.. thatd be crazy, lol


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 26 2007, 06:43 PM~7097288
> *ahh, i get it.. it would be a lockin method sorta, i know u werent talkin lock unlock, lol.. thatd be crazy, lol
> *



yeah kinda sorta, it will hold it in place  i just finished the jams and sills---second go around----well not finished but they are not there, i gotta add a lip, and one other level for realism, and the lock--but other than that they are great now

pics sunday when my camera comes back with my gf


----------



## Day1Hustla (Aug 3, 2006)

Hey Mitch did you buy them bags or did you make them? And where did you buy them from if that is the case or how did you make them.


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

Those bags my friend came from good ole RYAN at SCALELOWS.COM 

I think you can find them places, but it was easier to get em from him with my mr.model wheels.

they are cheap too----the ones on ebay are very nice, but like 15 bucks for 4 plus shipping, not worth it  the chassis blueprint you see will be a chassis in about 2 days, im gonna have biggs chrome it too


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 26 2007, 09:34 PM~7098271
> *Those bags my friend came from good ole RYAN at SCALELOWS.COM
> 
> I think you can find them places, but it was easier to get em from him with my mr.model wheels.
> ...


 :0 cant wait to see the chasis :worship:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 26 2007, 11:13 PM~7099689
> *:0  cant wait to see the chasis :worship:
> *




it wont be as extravagant as my crawlers----but secret project im workin on for a couple of the mcba guys will be  and my 1/25th crawler will be 


I got the console in the 70 smoothed over and pieced together, not finished, but looking good----dash will be made and bonded to it tommorow----and the jams will take the day to permantly bond, smooth and sand, add a few details  I will also START not finish, but start on the cameo chassis


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 27 2007, 12:27 AM~7099771
> *it wont be as extravagant as my crawlers----but secret project im workin on for a couple of the mcba guys will be   and my 1/25th crawler will be
> I got the console in the 70 smoothed over and pieced together, not finished, but looking good----dash will be made and bonded to it tommorow----and the jams will take the day to permantly bond, smooth and sand, add a few details   I will also START not finish, but start on the cameo chassis
> *


 hno:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

gf took the cam for the weekend, pics on sunday!!!! a few MOCK UPS so i can get into the MOMMA MCC lmao. na but on the real, I have a lot of work left on the 70, a lot of time left on it...gotta do the glove box, finish the seats and interior work, get it prepped for paint, send parts off to chrome and do all the hinging on the suspension work, lugs and nuts, etc.

HELP----should i use the stock chassis and just have suspension parts chromed and bellyu painted, or should i use a 67 impy chassis, have it plated and paint the belly, and have all suspension still painted? 

question 2----should i smooth over the engine bay area with some styrene, box it in kinda and make it clean looking, you wont see hydraulic cylinders but it would keep the smooth look....or should i leave it?


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 26 2007, 10:31 PM~7099786
> *gf took the cam for the weekend, pics on sunday!!!!  a few MOCK UPS so i can get into the MOMMA MCC lmao.  na but on the real, I have a lot of work left on the 70, a lot of time left on it...gotta do the glove box, finish the seats and interior work, get it prepped for paint, send parts off to chrome and do all the hinging on the suspension work, lugs and nuts, etc.
> 
> HELP----should i use the stock chassis and just have suspension parts chromed and bellyu painted, or should i use a 67 impy chassis, have it plated and paint the belly, and have all suspension still painted?
> ...




67 imp chassis...leave the engine compartment.


Did you ever get my other PM? :dunno:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jan 26 2007, 11:35 PM~7099811
> *67 imp chassis...leave the engine compartment.
> Did you ever get my other PM? :dunno:
> *



not until u just asked lol----sorry, i think you lost connection earlier i was imn u like crazy ha---when u get back online we can figure out all that pcoating stuff  thanks for the comment


curious as to if the 67 will fit right of it will need modding though ? same wheel base or what ya know? ill have to check it out


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

Not 100% sure...but my guess would be that you will need to do some minor adjusting to make it all fit.


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

I couldnt wait on my girlfriend to bring my camera home from GA to show you guys some progress pics---sooooooooo I snapped a few with my camera, bad quality, but you can atleast see some progress  I smoothed over the console after piecing it together with some putty, its still rough and not finished, but you can see some progress atleast----I also opened another 70 kit and cut open a new interior bucket, for the working windows, i cut the first one wrong so I recut a new one  Trunk is jammed, doors are halfway there with jams----I still have to add 50% of the details and some more styrene to the jams, and the locks---starting on the dash in about an hour after lunch. 

you can see the jam at the back of the doop opening is recessed back intstead of foward, that will allow room for the hinge that wont be seen, and for the door to open inward instead of swinging out. I still have to remove all the jams as one piece, t tops, trunk and all---and fill the lines on the tops, smooth over them to make them look like one solid piece 

ENJOY!










































































I will be using styrene tubing cut in half in a couple of different sizes along the dash, console, headliner, door panels to make it all flow and match------the console/dash combo will be painted same color as the car....the rest flocked.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

:0 :0 THATS 1 BAD ASS RIDE.


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

YOU guys see how the BELLY and FRAME are conjoined to one piece? I have a dilemma, I want the frame to be chrome plated, and the belly painted to match the body---soooo......I guess I need to know when I send it off if the belly can be taped off and only the frame plated then the tape removed to paint the belly------or if the entire thing is plated, if beto would be able to paint over the chrome plating and it look normal still.

I also have the option of using the 67 impy chassis, the belly and chassis are seperate and the wheelbase is the same---BUTTTT----the belly/interior floor are the same piece, so my console would not fit the way it needs to into the seats----im stuck with that dilemma. 

other option would be painting the belly green, and the chassis the gold/yellow color, and have all of the engine, suspension chromed.




INPUT NEEDED!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:0 damn, its comin together nicely, that console came out nice


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 27 2007, 01:20 PM~7102163
> *YOU guys see how the BELLY and FRAME are conjoined to one piece?  I have a dilemma, I want the frame to be chrome plated, and the belly painted to match the body---soooo......I guess I need to know when I send it off if the belly can be taped off and only the frame plated then the tape removed to paint the belly------or if the entire thing is plated, if beto would be able to paint over the chrome plating and it look normal still.
> 
> I also have the option of using the 67 impy chassis, the belly and chassis are seperate and the wheelbase is the same---BUTTTT----the belly/interior floor are the same piece, so my console would not fit the way it needs to into the seats----im stuck with that dilemma.
> ...


plating is thick enough that if you peel the tape off, it may take chunks that you don't want off as well-kind of risky. Maybe try cutting the floor out of what's left of the tub and gluing the seats, console, and forward section to the 67 floor.


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jan 27 2007, 01:54 PM~7102371
> *plating is thick enough that if you peel the tape off, it may take chunks that you don't want off as well-kind of risky.  Maybe try cutting the floor out of what's left of the tub and gluing the seats, console, and forward section to the 67 floor.
> *



it wouldnt come out right, id rather sacrafice the chrome frame and just do it a diff color kandy---because if i cut the seats out and put them in teh 67 chassis, I willl have abotu 15 hours ahead of me of just fab work and cleaning up in the interior, and it would look rushed no matter what i think----i may chrome the whole thing, and paint square styrene pieces as covers and place them over the belly, making it appear to be completley shaved and capped------or just do the paint


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

more cell phone pics 


I made the dash, reinforced it and then made the front plates----buttttt, it sits too high when in the car, so I had to cut some off of it, re apply the bottom------which works out for the better because I will be able to make the console flow over it instead of running up to it 


































im stoked about how well the console is turning out, I hope the dash just compliments it that much more, it will all be one conjoined piece molded together once finished.

E 
N
J
O
Y


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

man mitch, this shits comin together really well.. u should of put this in ur year build off, or u got one in already?


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 27 2007, 07:51 PM~7104456
> *man mitch, this shits comin together really well.. u should of put this in ur year build off, or u got one in already?
> *



I wanted to have this one finished within a month or so-----My year long will hopefully be much better  I will enter 2 in the year long, possibly 3 if i am allowed---I will probably be entering a 67 impy, 65 impy and a caprice 

thanks for the compliments though, i may restart on the dash, not sure if i like it!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Dash looks sick......I'd keep it.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

keep it or ur never gonna get it done in a month  lol


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Looking Good Vato

Why don't you use the 67 frame and scratch build the floor. It's quicker and cleaner. 

oneyed


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

didi----hahahha, yeah im keeping em from here on out, too much work to sell bro  especially on the console and stuff.

showrod---i would, but the console wouldnt work right, it would be a wasted time---plus ryan made a point to me, you cant completely chrome a real frame unless it is sectioned and bolted back together----so doing frame one color, and belly another would be more realistic anyways


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 27 2007, 07:57 PM~7105011
> *didi----hahahha, yeah im keeping em from here on out, too much work to sell bro  especially on the console and stuff.
> 
> showrod---i would, but the console wouldnt work right, it would be a wasted time---plus ryan made a point to me, you cant completely chrome a real frame unless it is sectioned and bolted back together----so doing frame one color, and belly another would be more realistic anyways
> *



i know theres a tank in mexico that chromes whole frames and i dont think SS players frame was section'd but i could be wrong all i know is that theres a tank in mexico that does whole frames



marinate was roosters frame section'd???


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

more celly pics-----dash is cut down shorter now, console will flow over the top of it---


QUESTION---im OCD and a neat freak----the console is made of 4 pieces of styrene, a solid piece.

the dash consists of a top piece/ and a bottom piece/ two sides, and 6 support pieces in the center------should i scratch what I have now, and do it the same was as the console was done----might be easier to work with and shape????


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

forgot the pics, damn ADD
















:uh:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 27 2007, 08:01 PM~7105054
> *forgot the pics, damn ADD
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKIN SWEET MITCH, CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT FINISHED


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

i'd say leave the dash and just add mirrors on to it


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 27 2007, 09:03 PM~7105063
> *LOOKIN SWEET MITCH, CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT FINISHED
> *



you will be the first one to see it with paint thats for sure  thanks


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

im never happy with anything, thats my downfall----which means









i decided to scratch the dash and start over using 5 pieces of styrene like i did with the console ughhhhhhh


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Mitch, now your getting out of hand. It looks perfect already.....I say leave it.


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 27 2007, 09:15 PM~7105176
> *Mitch, now your getting out of hand.  It looks perfect already.....I say leave it.
> *




hahaha---i want the front to be more rounded instead of as flat, and in order to do that I have to have it a solid piece----it will only take about 25 minutes to get a second one to the point that one is at now


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

its a done deal---old dash is scratched lol, I just cut 5 pieces of thick ass styrene---made a new one, it has to be smoothed over like the console did, ill do that tommorow, and take some pics in the sun so you guys can see


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

you prolly try to take a perfect shit, dont ya, lol


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 27 2007, 10:40 PM~7105950
> *you prolly try to take a perfect shit, dont ya, lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :0 :cheesy: :twak:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 28 2007, 12:01 AM~7106159
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :0  :cheesy:  :twak:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)




----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

hhaha, you computer geeks get some of the funnies smileys and shit----i dont know where to find that junk at!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 28 2007, 12:14 AM~7106254
> *hhaha, you computer geeks get some of the funnies smileys and shit----i dont know where to find that junk at!
> *


heres the ones ive been usin lately, its just copy paste, now we'll see em used alot on here with me puttin the link out, scoob will be book markin this site... lol

http://www.ztaracing.com/smilies.htm


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

damn its turnin out badass...


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

LOOKING GOOD BRO!!!!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Good job Mitch!! :thumbsup:


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

this is a great build, love how you are explaining everything and showing detailed step by step pics, you are definatly insiring new ideas in me keep up the good work man


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THEREGAL_@Jan 28 2007, 09:07 AM~7107556
> *this is a great build,  love how you are explaining everything and showing detailed step by step pics, you are definatly insiring new ideas in me keep up the good work man
> *



thanks everyone, s10 that dancing banana is random lmao, and regal----thanks bro, i like giving long explanations, it could get old sometimes, but i try to post a ton of pics of my builds, and explain them for those who may want to try the same stuff. KEEP PLASTICS ALIVE BRO!


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 28 2007, 10:51 AM~7107694
> *thanks everyone, s10 that dancing banana is random lmao, and regal----thanks bro, i like giving long explanations, it could get old sometimes, but i try to post a ton of pics of my builds, and explain them for those who may want to try the same stuff. KEEP PLASTICS ALIVE BRO!
> *


helps all us rookies step up our game :biggrin:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THEREGAL_@Jan 28 2007, 09:55 AM~7107708
> *helps all us rookies step up our game :biggrin:
> *



hey bro, im a rookie myself , but shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh  dont tell anyone  (this is only my third static model build) i used to build hoppers/dancers all the time, but never static models---the first two i didnt finish, sold em to modeltech


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

newb question, what do u mean static model


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THEREGAL_@Jan 28 2007, 09:58 AM~7107729
> *newb question, what do u mean static model
> *



a model that is made just to display or show----a hydro model is a working model, static model sits still----thats just what i call it, not sure if everyone does


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 28 2007, 01:24 PM~7108736
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *



sup big dogg?



As promised----30 new pics taken outside coming up shortly as soon as I can upload them---Ill probably post 6 at a time to save from an entire page being used for those who quote every pic instead of just one!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 28 2007, 12:59 PM~7109062
> *sup big dogg?
> As promised----30 new pics taken outside coming up shortly as soon as I can upload them---Ill probably post 6 at a time to save from an entire page being used for those who quote every pic instead of just one!!
> *


post them up homie :biggrin: 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

Just seeing if my FOTKI account works or not---and how the pics turn out, if this works, ill get the other 29 up soon ha


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

:0 she's lookin sexy mitch nice work


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

HEY IS IT PAINTED YET


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

some more....more to come 










































































I had to upload these pics one at a time took forever ha---I dont like fotki, ill stick with photobucket once its fixed. You can see the dash and console both are made, i decided to take the time to REMAKE another dash----i like how it turned out, of course still rough, but you can see the idea---I will mold the dash/console together, and finish rounding the dash more, along with the console. I will be adding a LIP on the inside of the door sill all the way around to meet with the interior bucket for realism, along with some extra styrene on the jams/sills for realism and the lock


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 28 2007, 01:47 PM~7109482
> *some more....more to come
> 
> 
> ...



NICE MITCH WHAT COLOR HOMIE


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:0


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)




----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICK MITCH


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

My FOTKI Link:
http://public.fotki.com/mitchapalooza65/


Console, jams, dash all still rough, but you can see it coming together...It feels like I have been working on this one forever lol, but its only been like a week so far. I am hoping to have everything finished and buttoned up within the next 2 weeks to send off for paint and chrome 

FEEDBACK WELCOME

E 
N 
J 
O 
Y


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 28 2007, 02:54 PM~7109569
> *SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICK MITCH
> *



thanks bro! its not painted yet, It will be soon though----It will be a combo of lime/yellow/grass green with patterns and flake---beto will hook it up. All suspension will be plated, and underside also painted to match. Dash/console will be painted to match, and I hope to add some photoetched parts to the engine


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:0


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 28 2007, 02:00 PM~7109629
> *thanks bro! its not painted yet, It will be soon though----It will be a combo of lime/yellow/grass green with patterns and flake---beto will hook it up.  All suspension will be plated, and underside also painted to match.  Dash/console will be painted to match, and I hope to add some photoetched parts to the engine
> *


 :nono: :nono: PAINTED UR SELF HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 28 2007, 03:04 PM~7109658
> *:nono:  :nono: PAINTED UR SELF HOMIE :thumbsup:
> *




na man----that would be a waste. I have never painted, and after putting 40-50 hours into a build, it would be a crying shame to see all of that work ruined or not topped off with an equal paintjob ya know? I will make my first paint work on some less involved builds, I want this one to be finished right


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

NOT MY PIC---but----I just started on the window mechanisms from and side windows---you can see here how they work-----ALTHOUGH, I got the idea from this guy, I changed the design up for the 70 and wont be posting pics of it, only after they are finished  hinges are also similar


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

Lookin real good bro.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 28 2007, 04:32 PM~7109899
> *NOT MY PIC---but----I just started on the window mechanisms from and side windows---you can see here how they work-----ALTHOUGH, I got the idea from this guy, I changed the design up for the 70 and wont be posting pics of it, only after they are finished   hinges are also similar
> 
> 
> ...


got pics of them down, how far down do they go?


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 28 2007, 03:36 PM~7109920
> *got pics of them down, how far down do they go?
> *



yeah ill get one up in a bit, they go all the way down, and all the way up, the side windows, smaller ones for the back seat go all the way down and up as well, only go at an angle like the real ones, circle down, these up and down


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 28 2007, 04:38 PM~7109953
> *yeah ill get one up in a bit, they go all the way down, and all the way up, the side windows, smaller ones for the back seat go all the way down and up as well, only go at an angle like the real ones, circle down, these up and down
> *


do u use the lil handle like in a real car to make em go up n down,or just push n pull, them are clean lookin :cheesy:


----------



## bigal602 (Sep 6, 2006)

looking good. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 28 2007, 02:14 PM~7109739
> *na man----that would be a waste.  I have never painted, and after putting 40-50 hours into a build, it would be a crying shame to see all of that work ruined or not topped off with an equal paintjob ya know?  I will make my first paint work on some less involved builds, I want this one to be finished right
> *


no it won't cause u have to learn any way possible i did i fucked some cars to but i learned i just stripped it and repainted but i learned and learned i'm not saying it's the best paint but i painted it it feels better saying that i did it not somebody else did it for me it's like my friend said my he r.i.p if u build it then u take the credit but if someone else does it for u it doesn't feel as good cause u didnt do it thats what he told me he was well respected in the model building but if u want to sent it
homie what ever makes you happy homie no disrespect homie


----------



## Sleepy2368 (Sep 24, 2004)

It's looking bad ass homie, how are you planning to put the interior in the body, while still creating a seamless transition between the two? I've tried it before but I couldn't figure out how to do it unless I were to close all the gaps between the body and tub, making it all one piece, which would then make it nearly impossible to detail the interior...unless you did the whole interior beforehand and then risk getting paint oversprayed. I'm probably not thinking about it the right way, or maybe I;m just putting too much thought into it, anyway, how were you planning on doing it?


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 28 2007, 03:44 PM~7110004
> *no it won't cause u have to learn any way possible i did i fucked some cars to but i learned i just stripped it and repainted but i learned and learned i'm not saying it's the best paint but i painted it it feels better saying that i did it not somebody else did it for me it's like my friend said my he r.i.p if u build it then u take the credit but if someone else does it for u it doesn't feel as good cause u didnt do it thats what he told me he was well respected in the model building but if u want to sent it
> homie what ever makes you happy homie no disrespect homie
> *



I get what you mean man----but Im not doing the chroming myself, and its kinda the same concept, i could just paint the parts silver but htat would look like shit too-----if i spend 50 hours on building this one, since its only my 3rd build, it doesnt make a diff to me who paints it----as long as it looks the way i invision it----like i said ill learn to paint on shittier builds, but not on one that im putting this much effort into  Ive only been building for 2 months, so i have plenty of time to lear 

and sleepy---

you see where the bucket overlaps the door sills??? well-----there will be a lip around the door sills meeting that exactly----just like a real car would have

and DIDI---the handle turns just like a real car and pushes the windows up, using a watch gear


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 28 2007, 05:57 PM~7110544
> *I get what you mean man----but Im not doing the chroming myself, and its kinda the same concept, i could just paint the parts silver but htat would look like shit too-----if i spend 50 hours on building this one, since its only my 3rd build, it doesnt make a diff to me who paints it----as long as it looks the way i invision it----like i said ill learn to paint on shittier builds, but not on one that im putting this much effort into   Ive only been building for 2 months, so i have plenty of time to lear
> 
> and sleepy---
> ...


creative


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

I HAVE TO AGREE WITH BIGDOG ON THIS ONE!!!!!!!! AS FAR AS THE CHROMING "CONCEPT" GOES, UNLESS YOU HAVE THOUSANDS OF DOLLARS FOR A MACHINE TO PLATE, EVERYONES GONNA SENT IT OUT. JUST LIKE BUILDING REAL CARS. SOME BUILDERS PAINT AND DO THEIR INTERIORS, ENGINE WORK ETC, BUT MOST ALWAYS SEND THE PARTS TO A CHROMER. ITS COOL TO GET HELP ON CERTAIN THINGS THAT ARE STILL RAW LIKE BODY MODS OR CUSTOM INTERIOR AS LONG AS "YOU" END UP FINISHING IT OFF. EVERYTHING ON MY CARS IS ME!!!!! BUT IN A SENSE EVERYBODY WHO BUILDS MODELS HAS HELP!!!!!!!!!!! HOW YOU ASK?????? DID YOU MACHINE THOSE ALUMINUM PARTS? DID YOU CREATE THAT ENGINE DRESS-UP KIT? DID YOU MAKE YOUR OWN FUZZI FUR? DID YOU PHOTOETCH ALL THOSE EMBLEMS? ETC... FEEL ME? WE'VE BEEN GIVIN ALL THE MATERIALS AND TOOLS WE NEED TO CREAT OUR VERY OWN UNIQUE CREATIONS. BUT THE KEY IS TO DO IT YOURSELF!!!!!!!!!! YOU'LL GET MORE PROPS AND BE RECOGNIZED AS A TRUE MODELER. 

HOMIE YOU'VE SEEM TO HAVE YOUR CUSTOMIZATIONS DOWN PRETTY GOOD. WHY NOT PAINT IT? TAKE A PRACTICE BODY AND WORK IT UNTIL YOUR CONFIDENT YOU CAN PAINT THIS.


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jan 28 2007, 05:52 PM~7111052
> *I HAVE TO AGREE WITH BIGDOG ON THIS ONE!!!!!!!! AS FAR AS THE CHROMING "CONCEPT" GOES, UNLESS YOU HAVE THOUSANDS OF DOLLARS FOR A MACHINE TO PLATE, EVERYONES GONNA SENT IT OUT. JUST LIKE BUILDING REAL CARS. SOME BUILDERS PAINT AND DO THEIR INTERIORS, ENGINE WORK ETC, BUT MOST ALWAYS SEND THE PARTS TO A CHROMER. ITS COOL TO GET HELP ON CERTAIN THINGS THAT ARE STILL RAW LIKE BODY MODS OR CUSTOM INTERIOR AS LONG AS "YOU" END UP FINISHING IT OFF. EVERYTHING ON MY CARS IS ME!!!!! BUT IN A SENSE EVERYBODY WHO BUILDS MODELS HAS HELP!!!!!!!!!!! HOW YOU ASK?????? DID YOU MACHINE THOSE ALUMINUM PARTS? DID YOU CREATE THAT ENGINE DRESS-UP KIT? DID YOU MAKE YOUR OWN FUZZI FUR? DID YOU PHOTOETCH ALL THOSE EMBLEMS? ETC... FEEL ME? WE'VE BEEN GIVIN ALL THE MATERIALS AND TOOLS WE NEED TO CREAT OUR VERY OWN UNIQUE CREATIONS. BUT THE KEY IS TO DO IT YOURSELF!!!!!!!!!! YOU'LL GET MORE PROPS AND BE RECOGNIZED AS A TRUE MODELER.
> 
> HOMIE YOU'VE SEEM TO HAVE YOUR CUSTOMIZATIONS DOWN PRETTY GOOD. WHY NOT PAINT IT? TAKE A PRACTICE BODY AND WORK IT UNTIL YOUR CONFIDENT YOU CAN PAINT THIS.
> *




Bro trust me, i understand, if i dont paint it its not completely my build, thats why i will learn to paint---but trust me, peoples opinions are the last thing im worried about, i want this build to be exactly how i invision it, and the only way to do that is to have somene paint it, i dont want it sitting on the back burner for 3 months while i learn to paint on practice bodies----id rather finish it start a new one and practice on that----im not saying your wrong, BUT----this is only my 3rd build-----and i want it to have a great paint job, and the only way to do that regardless of anyones opinions is to have soeone paint it, im not ruining all this work on my paintwork-----I will paint cars trust me, but ive only been building for 2 months-----and after all the time in this build, im not wasting it---regardless

you dont have to have thousands of dollars into equipment to chrome plate things, but----no matter what you have to have the tools and parts to do it, just like you do to lay down a great paintjob like i want with the patterns, i dont want a spray can paint job, and thats what I would do right now because im not droppping 200 bucks into an airbrush yet......dont sweat it guys, EVERY BIT OF WORK except paint will be done by me---you said its okay to have someone do some body work, and interior work-----EVERYTHING is done by me, other than paint, and it wont affect me considering its the FIRST car ive ever build and finished----out of the 3 ive ever built. I want it to be great, I have plenty of time to learn on the 45 kits that i have


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

i dont want to work until im confident---then 3 months later finally paint this one, im addicted to building now so i want to finish this one within 2 weeks so i can start on another one, i will start painting soon----not sure if youve seen my art work, or my crawlers----but it shouldnt take too long to learn 

like i said though---in order to get hte paint exactly how i want it because im ocd, id either have to practice for 4-5 months, or just have someone good do it---no sweat


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Dayyyymmmmm homie you got so down ass skills this is gonna be on hell of a build


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jan 28 2007, 06:09 PM~7111225
> *Dayyyymmmmm homie you got so down ass skills this is gonna be on hell of a build
> *



thanks 

ill tell u guys what, since this is virtually my first build, excluding the 2 previous that were sold unfinished---ill throw a nice slick coat of primerr on it  im not ruining it with some shitty patterns that i dontknow how to do yet,,,,,,just reality


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: *OPINIONS NEEDED*

On the trunk---debating what to do as a setup. Bring the back wall down at an angle from the top---two sides of course and have the floor only about a quarter of an inch down from the actual trunk lid------and the floor be mostly plexiglass other than the outside rim-----under the glass have 3 photoetched subs azz up---or 6 azz up with a v shaped box 3 on each side in the plexi glass.

orrrr.....just do a couple of pumps, some dumps, hardwired same concept

orrrr.....couple pumps/dumps hardwired with no plexiglass and just have the floor lower


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

ORRRR should i continue the console back into the trunk, a pump on either side of it


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

i dont know but this thing looks bad :thumbsup:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 28 2007, 09:29 PM~7113213
> *ORRRR should i continue the console back into the trunk, a pump on either side of it
> *


do that!^ that sound cool! :biggrin:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

thanks guys, ill check all that out tommorow  i sold my land rover, have a full day of washing it for the guy and meeting with him, ill get back here and piece the console and dash together tommorow, do a lil more work on the door sills, and start on the trunk


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

lookin awesome mitch!! send this one out to paint and then paint your truck!! dont sweat it bro!!


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

thanks shannon---its like that american woman rep--bigal didnt paint it, but it looks amazing, same thing for the real cars----the real american woman wasnt painted by the owner, because if it would have been, it wouldnt be as nice of a car now would it? haha I kinda come off as if I dont want to paint, what I am saying is that this is my first finished build, I will practice my painting skills and pick up an airbrush soon, but i want this build finished so im sending it out to be sprayed


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

right on bro!!!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

lookin good


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

That really nice man :biggrin:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

Hey guys----First off GOOD LUCK TO ALL THE GUYS going to the NNL this weekend , kill em! 

I had an entire day of bs to do today, I had to work, and had to wash my rover in 25 degree weather for the buyer because I sold it today (time to start shopping for a new ride ) finally got back home and started on the trunk compartment. heres what i just started on

I decided to go with the paneled front back and sides, plexi glass bottom with a box of 6 photoetched subs under neat it, prob put two pumps in the rear window of the car or possibly open up the side panels that you see here----like a glove compartment sorta, and have a pump hidden in each side  let me know what u think


not done yet of course, just cut tacked up so u could see, took a bit to get angles right and all----but the bottom wont be completely open like htat-----it will have a frame around the edge, and the plexiglass in the center---i will probably do some etching on the plexi and the windows....let me know what u think about the hidden pumps, or where they should go, and also about the speaker idea----under the plexiglass will be 6 subs ass up, on two panlels going down into a v shape, 3 on each side.



ALSO-------------------the styrene sheets that are ribbed, have the lines in em instead of being flat-----i will be putting that on the floor, allt he panels u see in the trunk already, on the trunk lid unerside, under the hood with mirrors, and on the door panels, it should all tie in together after being flocked and what not, should look clean


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

the dash and console are now conjoined----wont post pics until i get more work done on them though, and drill for the steering column


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)




----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

KILLER JOB so far mitch!!! this cars gonna be nuts! need a CRAY PAINT JOB!!!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

your gonna mold that trunk all to one piece? that would look sick


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 29 2007, 04:13 PM~7120780
> *your gonna mold that trunk all to one piece? that would look sick
> *


MITCH MOLD THE TRUNK AND HAVE IT PAINTED


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 29 2007, 05:17 PM~7120827
> *MITCH MOLD THE TRUNK AND HAVE IT PAINTED
> *



kay, so mold the trunk panels to the trunk jams, just like it sits there, have it all one piece and paint that-----ill do the frame around the bottom for the floor out of square tube so that it has depth to, so i can make hte walls for the box in the floor  i may just do 3 subs ass up in the box. 


I will have to frame the bottom----and also mold that to the piece---have that whole piece attached to hte car and paint it....then have a seperate piece being the box with a frame on top and the glass sitting on top, that will be applied from under the trunk panels, that way it all looks seamless


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 29 2007, 05:45 PM~7121102
> *kay, so mold the trunk panels to the trunk jams, just like it sits there, have it all one piece and paint that-----ill do the frame around the bottom for the floor out of square tube so that it has depth to, so i can make hte walls for the box in the floor  i may just do 3 subs ass up in the box.
> I will have to frame the bottom----and also mold that to the piece---have that whole piece attached to hte car and paint it....then have a seperate piece being the box with a frame on top and the glass sitting on top, that will be applied from under the trunk panels, that way it all looks seamless
> *


Yeah, what ever you just said!!! :biggrin:  

It's lookin sick homie........can't wait to see more.


----------



## bigal602 (Sep 6, 2006)

hey bro not to jack your topic, i can paint, just if someone else can paint BETTER go for it. who gives a shit who painted it its all about the sport and the art of
it. much respect to all who can paint and build themselves. i got 2 masters painting
1 model car! costiing over 500.00
GO FOR BROKE! look at it this way i can shave my own balls nice but i would rather have my wife shave them, she does a better job! :biggrin:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigal602_@Jan 29 2007, 06:04 PM~7121333
> *hey bro not to jack your topic, i can paint, just if someone else can paint BETTER go for it. who gives a shit who painted it its all about the sport and the art of
> it. much respect to all who can paint and build themselves. i got 2 masters painting
> 1 model car! costiing over 500.00
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


I couldnt have said it better bro-----what a great metaphor, and ur def not jackin my topic, feel free to post on here whenever bro!


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

callin off work tommorow---celebrating making 3k profit on selling my rover  so ill spend some of the day forming more of the dash/console combo----trunk compartment, door jams, and post more pics up for you guys tommorow evening 

Ill make a new thread for the cameo truck as well---hopefully ill have time to start on the chassis, but ONE of the best things ive learned so far since modeling-----is that everything always takes longer than I assume it will take-----much longer and much more work  cameo will be called "sticky situation" 1low64


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

dam 3 g's usually it goes down


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@Jan 29 2007, 08:36 PM~7122934
> *dam 3 g's usually it goes down
> *



not if you know how to spend your money and negotiate


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

yeah and the fact that mitch is prolly driving a lil ford escape now :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 29 2007, 08:51 PM~7123126
> *yeah and the fact that mitch is prolly driving a lil ford escape now :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigal602_@Jan 29 2007, 08:04 PM~7121333
> *GO FOR BROKE! look at it this way i can shave my own balls nice but i would rather have my wife shave them, she does a better job! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

great fabricating mitch


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 29 2007, 08:51 PM~7123126
> *yeah and the fact that mitch is prolly driving a lil ford escape now :biggrin:
> *



na son---I made profit on selling a land rover-----next car will be a new lexus is300-----mercedes slk---bmw 3 or 5 series----04 range  you couldnt catch me in an escapeeee homie


thanks nitrus


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 29 2007, 10:22 PM~7123551
> *na son---I made profit on selling a land rover-----next car will be a new lexus is300-----mercedes slk---bmw 3 or 5 series----04 range   you couldnt catch me in an escapeeee homie
> thanks nitrus
> *


hey mitch, ill be takin donations for my daughters ford escape, u can send m/o or check :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 29 2007, 08:22 PM~7123551
> *na son---I made profit on selling a land rover-----next car will be a new lexus is300-----mercedes slk---bmw 3 or 5 series----04 range   you couldnt catch me in an escapeeee homie
> thanks nitrus
> *


lol :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 28 2007, 03:44 PM~7110004
> *no it won't cause u have to learn any way possible i did i fucked some cars to but i learned i just stripped it and repainted but i learned and learned i'm not saying it's the best paint but i painted it it feels better saying that i did it not somebody else did it for me it's like my friend said my he r.i.p if u build it then u take the credit but if someone else does it for u it doesn't feel as good cause u didnt do it thats what he told me he was well respected in the model building but if u want to sent it
> homie what ever makes you happy homie no disrespect homie
> *



I understand what your saying...I had some debates over this with myself lately...hehehe...but in the end I had to admit to myself that painting is def not my speciality...but I still want that top notch paintjob on my ride.
Looking at how real cars are done...the idea I get is that most of those rides are painted by someone else that understands the job of laying down a smooth paintjob and he always get's the credits for the paintjob. 
But again I understand what your saying since the paintjob is THE eye catching element of your ride it would be cooler to tell you did the job. 

Mitch, car looks sick bro! really cool you went for the working windows! How about powered windows? :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jan 29 2007, 10:36 PM~7123719
> *I understand what your saying...I had some debates over this with myself lately...hehehe...but in the end I had to admit to myself that painting is def not my speciality...but I still want that top notch paintjob on my ride.
> Looking at how real cars are done...the idea I get is that most of those rides are painted by someone else that understands the job of laying down a smooth paintjob and he always get's the credits for the paintjob.
> But again I understand what your saying since the paintjob is THE eye catching element of your ride it would be cooler to tell you did the job.
> ...


lol... ur all about power somethin, lol


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

hahaha damn j---you and battery operated shit lol!!! thanks for the compliments and you know, I actually did think about power windows, i wouldnt have to modify the pcb to get more juice, could use pager motors and a watch gear, and the same scissor rack concept----just like u did on blue in da face, have the motor pull it up-----or just use the gear to turn it, so i could reverse and slowly pull it back down------I will attempt this later in the year after i get a few udner my belt wasnt gonna say anything yet tho! 

i cant wait to see ur bankok work homie!!!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 29 2007, 10:53 PM~7123944
> *hahaha damn j---you and battery operated shit lol!!! thanks for the compliments and you know, I actually did think about power windows, i wouldnt have to modify the pcb to get more juice, could use pager motors and a watch gear, and the same scissor rack concept----just like u did on blue in da face, have the motor pull it up-----or just use the gear to turn it, so i could reverse and slowly pull it back down------I will attempt this later in the year after i get a few udner my belt wasnt gonna say anything yet tho!
> 
> i cant wait to see ur bankok work homie!!!
> *


mitch i got a couple of them lil thin tiny ass motors, the "pager" ones, might be even smaller..


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 29 2007, 09:56 PM~7123975
> *mitch i got a couple of them lil thin tiny ass motors, the "pager" ones, might be even smaller..
> *



really????? oh shit, smaller than the 1/64 motors bro? i would prob take those off ur hands, go ahead and get a setup started on the 65 with working windows, itd be a project from hell, but really not too much more to add other than a gear, and mounting the motor, instead of turning the handle, the motor would turn that gear, pretty simple actually....run the wire through the jam and sill hid the pcb in the dash------run it off a watch battery since it wont take any power hardly....


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 29 2007, 11:00 PM~7124021
> *really????? oh shit, smaller than the 1/64 motors bro?  i would prob take those off ur hands, go ahead and get a setup started on the 65 with working windows, itd be a project from hell, but really not too much more to add other than a gear, and mounting the motor, instead of turning the handle, the motor would turn that gear, pretty simple actually....run the wire through the jam and sill hid the pcb in the dash------run it off a watch battery since it wont take any power hardly....
> *


im pull em out n take a pic beside shit so u can see the size, ull need a gear so it can lay in the door instead of comin out, i dont think i got n e gears that will fit on there, j might tho... and yea a watch batt would power it i can throw in some of them too, i got a shit load of them to, lol..than just a lil switch on ur horn,lol :cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

ight, i got pics and i got it next to a battery lil thicker than a watch batter, the batts the laser lights take


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 29 2007, 10:03 PM~7124043
> *im pull em out n take a pic beside shit so u can see the size, ull need a gear so it can lay in the door instead of comin out, i dont think i got n e gears that will fit on there, j might tho... and yea a watch batt would power it i can throw in some of them too, i got a shit load of them to, lol..than just a lil switch on ur horn,lol :cheesy:
> *


sweeeeet----it would actually be RC---id have the switch off of the car 


the trunk panels are a pain to get all the angles right and the floor flat---id ont mind though, i agree that once done molded and painted, with the box under the plexi glass being flocked to match with 2 photoetched subs ass up it will be phatttt


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)




----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 29 2007, 11:10 PM~7124114
> *sweeeeet----it would actually be RC---id have the switch off of the car
> the trunk panels are a pain to get all the angles right and the floor flat---id ont mind though, i agree that once done molded and painted, with the box under the plexi glass being flocked to match with 2 photoetched subs ass up it will be phatttt
> *


ur gonna have like a back to the future car goin on, lol


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

damn those are tiny lol----ill PM u about it tommorow, ive got so much goin on tonight with my sale and shoppin for a new ride and everything!! dont let me forget im ADD like a mofo lol . 


i may just be tired, and stupid---but what about this........DANA 60 rear axles, like come in the cameo truck, etc-------what if I cut the axle apart leaving only the HUB in the center, and replaced the axle parts with round tubing-----it would look normal, just be hollow, and in the tips of the tube put one of these motors---run the wiring back to the hub up the drive shaft and hid the pcb in the dash or under the back seat. just a simple little drive foward and drive backward on a show car/?? no wires no nothing-----and the motors could just go into the back of the wheel with the gear. etc


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

ur axels would look a lil to beefy than... the motors are thin but i dont think they are that thin, i know what ur sayin, but it would just be easier havin a shaft with a lil gear in the center hidin under the hun, and a motor right there turning it, cuz u wouldnt see the gear n e ways cuz it would be up against the belly  and the motors ill give ya, i should be able to just throw em in an envelope with a cute love letter and send em your way


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 29 2007, 10:25 PM~7124264
> *ur axels would look a lil to beefy than... the motors are thin but i dont think they are that thin, i know what ur sayin, but it would just be easier havin a shaft with a lil gear in the center hidin under the hun, and a motor right there turning it, cuz u wouldnt see the gear n e ways cuz it would be up against the belly  and the motors ill give ya, i should be able to just throw em in an envelope with a cute love letter and send em your way
> *



true, well thank you sweeeeet heart  hahahha----your right bout that, i had a motor once, that was SOOOO tiny, but i dont have time to get into that mess lol, im already in over my head on the roll up windows and allthis fab work-----and just realized that im at the level of a 3 year old with how great biggs ride looks...damnit


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 29 2007, 11:27 PM~7124287
> *true, well thank you sweeeeet heart  hahahha----your right bout that, i had a motor once, that was SOOOO tiny, but i dont have time to get into that mess lol, im already in over my head on the roll up windows and allthis fab work-----and just realized that im at the level of a 3 year old with how great biggs ride looks...damnit
> *


i think just some powered windows is all the power u need in it, u dont need it to roll n e where or n e thing like that, i think it should just look still and ur wantin all working shit and lookin realistic and i think power would be sweet and j would be amazed  lol just pm me ur addy sometime and ill ship these ur way, i just gotta find where i got the others at, i think i got 2 or 3 or 4 of em, i cant remember


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

okay great man!! i owe you one!!!! ill get it over to u tommorow for sure to give u time to find em


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 29 2007, 11:31 PM~7124339
> *okay great man!! i owe you one!!!! ill get it over to u tommorow for sure to give u time to find em
> *


ull prolly have to remind me, ill look tomorrow, u dont owe me shit, blue prints enough


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

*OPINIONS???*


I think that im going a different route with the engine on this one, some of you guys may hate on the decision though  

Considering doing a viper v10 engine, the whole top piece same color as body, rest chromed-----with two turbo chargers (resin) premade offline to boost it up a big  whatcha think???


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

that would be killer and you can get the viper motor from me! lol good job so far homie!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 29 2007, 10:18 PM~7124201
> *damn those are tiny lol----ill PM u about it tommorow, ive got so much goin on tonight with my sale and shoppin for a new ride and everything!! dont let me forget im ADD like a mofo lol .
> i may just be tired, and stupid---but what about this........DANA 60 rear axles, like come in the cameo truck, etc-------what if I cut the axle apart leaving only the HUB in the center, and replaced the axle parts with round tubing-----it would look normal, just be hollow, and in the tips of the tube put one of these motors---run the wiring back to the hub up the drive shaft and hid the pcb in the dash or under the back seat.  just a simple little drive foward and drive backward on a show car/??  no wires no nothing-----and the motors could just go into the back of the wheel with the gear. etc
> *



These tiny pager/micro motors work best with a gear setup..on it's own it doesn't do too much...not enough torque/power.


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

TOMMOROW---gonna take the door jams/sills out and add the inner piece, and some more detail, then permantly apply them so i can finish them------work more on the console and dash, aprroaching the finish of that part, work more on the trunk, and FRENCH two intennas.


WHERE do you guys think the antennas would look the most appropriate frenched in? right or left side? and on that side near the rear back behind the rear wheel, in front of the rear wheel right under the rear pillar of the roof, on the rear pillar for the roof, on the front fender behind the front wheel before the door???


I am assuming that I simply drill two tiny holes at an angle, and attach tubing on the inside for the shaft, so they can go up and down, if there is a better way please tell me. update pics tommorow


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

The 70 will also have a VIPER v10 engine, top piece that is normally red will be painted to match, and the reast chromed and plumbed, or vice versa  I will get 2 resin turbos from this cheap site that I found, and have one on either side of the engine, possibly having the forced induction to the turbos being one of the headlights on each side


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

whereeeee would frenched antennnnasss look besttt?!


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Feb 1 2007, 09:34 AM~7146709
> *whereeeee would frenched antennnnasss look besttt?!
> *


i would say in the back quarters where they normally are one on each side


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

should i do one on either side, or both on one side doubled up


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

one on each side!!!


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

sound slike a plan, keep it symmetrical!!


jumpin in on those now  

it randomly snowed here in nc today, sooo my gf is pulling me away from building to hit the malls in a bit, kill me now


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

so right above the rear fender well, or back behind it ??


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

and straight up and down, or angled back lmao


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

Behind the rear fenderwell and I say only on one side. I dont know what kit it came from...but I had/have a double antenna that works perfectly for the 70...its at the same angle as the quarter...all you had to do was cut a small rectangle and push the piece in...it had the flange and everything to make it look perfect.


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Feb 1 2007, 09:20 AM~7146989
> *Behind the rear fenderwell and I say only on one side. I dont know what kit it came from...but I had/have a double antenna that works perfectly for the 70...its at the same angle as the quarter...all you had to do was cut a small rectangle and push the piece in...it had the flange and everything to make it look perfect.
> *



dang nice, okay----1 side, ill use styrene to created the tube on the inside.....


angled back or vertical up and down?


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

Vertical for sure.


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

just realized that a tiny drill bit is too small, exacto too large to make the cuts, so i have to drive to the hobby shop in the ice now to get a larger bit


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

DAMN bro looking real good. Nice work.


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

HEY GUYS----wellll my girlfriend, of course, pulled me away to the malls this morning, so thats 3 hours gone ha, classes were cancelled because nobody wants to walk a mile in the snow----I started on the frenched antennas, tell me what you think!!!!!!! the inside will be tubed, and I will have two different sizes of rod on the the antenna so it can go down and up....WHAT NEEDS TO BE DONE???

the dash/console are together now and getting shaped up more and more

the trunk bucket had to be restarted on, the rear wasnt at an angle enough ugh

































408models----thanks for hte pics bro


408 sent me sizes of the subs ill be using, so i will make more progress on the trunk today!


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

French job looks great bro...Just make sure when you do the body work you put something in the holes so they dont get filled up.


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Feb 1 2007, 01:21 PM~7148768
> *French job looks great bro...Just make sure when you do the body work you put something in the holes so they dont get filled up.
> *



i already cut the styrene tubing to put in  shape and everything looks good to go? or should i just fill them and start over on the other side of the car???


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Feb 1 2007, 12:22 PM~7148774
> *i already cut the styrene tubing to put in   shape and everything looks good to go? or should i just fill them and start over on the other side of the car???
> *



Looks great bro...run with it.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

awesome mitch!! damn, lookin good!!!


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Attennas look great but i would have angels them some :dunno: 

thats just my 2 cents


GREAT JOB SO FAR!!!


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

thanks guys----i found about 30 pics of rods with frenched jobs----after looking at the ones diagonal, and the vertical ones-----with the long sleek body style of this car, and the fact that nothing looks angled-----i decided to go vertical....

door jams are permantly mounted now, inner lips created, trunk floor being made now.


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

*DONT WORRY* The floor of the trunk you see was only a test floor to be sure the size was correct----Im hitting the gym, coming back and working more on the trunk---should have what you see there permantly together once I get back, working on the jams more....and the antennas some.


*WHATS LEFT BEFORE PAINT*

Finish Jams
Finish Sills
Finish forming dash/console combo
Finish upper level of trunk compartment
Hinge hood/trunk
Insert tube into antenna holes


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

BTW---what you see there is the upper level of the compartment, the BOX for the 2 metal subs will go under that hole thats cut------the plexiglass also under it, box will be flocked, that level molded to trunk and painted


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

DAYYYMMMNN cant wait for this mitch!!!! AMAZEING!!!!


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

Frenched antennas are almost always viertical...its the arials on cars that are angled...you know like the 2 rear antennas on 60's impalas.


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Feb 1 2007, 04:17 PM~7150192
> *Frenched antennas are almost always viertical...its the arials on cars that are angled...you know like the 2 rear antennas on 60's impalas.
> *



x2.


Got the inner piece of the door sills attached just gotta file and clean em up----door jams will be pulled off the doors once I get back----filed sanded and permantly applied-----

tommorow will be final touches of the molded trunk piece, door jams and sill inner piece will be finished and I will only have to add a few pieces of styrene and the locks to finish up----and I will make the box for the subs as well. wanna get it in primer by wednsday of next week latest!


----------



## DONFRANCISCO (Jan 26, 2007)

:0


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

man mitch, the more you do the better it gets.....keep it up man.


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

Thanks MK!! cant wait to see what it looks like mounted up with that v10 


SO----I was able to pull away from the ball and chain long enough to make a little bit of progress 

I permantly applied the sills, and the inner lip to the sill (still rough, will work on later) I also made the new floor for the trunk------and the frame that will go under the hole, with the box for the subs attached to it.


*OPINIONS NEEDED*
should the hole for the plexiglass be completely square similar to before, or should i keep it with the rounded off corners??? and should I do center trunk hinges, or one on either side of the trunk for the lid?

THE INNER PART of the door sills look abnormal right now because I made them larger just in case, I will file that down on all sides so that it looks realistic. add more styrene, and locks 


*Ive realized that I work so slowly, because the jams, trunk pieces, EVERYTHING----I blueprint to be sure it is all symmetrical, even, before making 
*


ENJOY THE PICS EVEN THOUGH THEY ARE SHISTY


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

looks good mitch :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Feb 1 2007, 07:37 PM~7152131
> *looks good mitch :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

rounded corners on the hole or square like before?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

you putting a hot tub in that trunk or what?? lol j/k. looks good man!


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 1 2007, 08:11 PM~7152628
> *you putting a hot tub in that trunk or what?? lol j/k. looks good man!
> *



hahah shut it!!! do yall not see where the trunk idea is going, or what it will wind up looking like?? should i post a pic of something similar to what im doing lol?



*AND ANSWER THE QUESTION SOMEONE!!! ROUDNED CORNERS OR SQUARED OFF IN THE HOLE!!*


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

DOES ANYONE KNOW HOW to make pumps like this---aluminum stock, whats the liquid?!









THE SPEAKER BOX will be SIMILAR to this one, not the same, but similar-----floor with glass----2 subs under that.

for those who dont understand


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

I think Armando milled those himself


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 looking killer man!


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

thanks guys but again!!!


ROUNDED CORNERS ON THE HOLE< OR SQUARED OFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

rounded :dunno: turnin out good... good progress goin on


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

rounded?


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

*TEST FIT* 


drilled the holes for the locking piece for the doors---heres a test fit pic.....as you can see the jams are rough and need filing before paint.....locks work great  

trunk panel is done, box being made now. will update pics again sunday evening----should have primer applied next week



















ENJOY


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

<span style=\'color:blue\'>Shut the shit up!!!!! :0 Locks work great ???????? What for is it you mean??? Looking great man!!!</span>


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Feb 2 2007, 01:11 PM~7158440
> *TEST FIT
> drilled the holes for the locking piece for the doors---heres a test fit pic.....as you can see the jams are rough and need filing before paint.....locks work great
> 
> ...


LOOKIN GREAT MITCH


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

thanks beto and project-----

project whatcha mean whats it for, like what purpose do they serve???
when the door is closed, it is pressured closed, instead of flinging open if the model is moved ya know?? they stay shut


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Feb 2 2007, 03:21 PM~7158519
> *thanks beto and project-----
> 
> project whatcha mean whats it for, like what purpose do they serve???
> ...


Thats so sweet :0


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

thanks project!!!!  just tryin to step up a little bit as i go


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Amazeing bro!!! caint wait to see what you do to the interior and paint work!!!!


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

thanks man---beto will do the paintwork on this one though.....gonna do a simple, nothing fancy, pattern---with some greens, yellows involved...interior will also be green/yellow---dash/console will be yellow to match


----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

looks fuckin great!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

Good job Mitch. On your way to being an M.C.B.A. member.....maybe......someday.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Feb 3 2007, 08:34 AM~7164285
> *Good job Mitch. On your way to being an M.C.B.A. member.....maybe......someday.
> *



Till Then Hes The Press of The Mockup M.C.C. And Scooby Is Teh Vice prezz  :roflmao: jk mitch lookin good bro


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Feb 3 2007, 09:34 AM~7164285
> *Good job Mitch. On your way to being an M.C.B.A. member.....maybe......someday.
> *


 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: hno: hno: hno: 


zack----HEY!! till then im the pres of solo mcc lmao, just kidding....i havent mocked up yet my friend, all u have seen is progress pics  (and it woulda been done by now if i woulda opened the box, painted it, and glued it together now wouldnt it!!!!!) just kddin bro, get that truck finished up i wanna see it with the undies!!


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Feb 3 2007, 05:53 PM~7166947
> *:0  :0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> zack----HEY!! till then im the pres of solo mcc lmao, just kidding....i havent mocked up yet my friend, all u have seen is progress pics  (and it woulda been done by now if i woulda opened the box, painted it, and glued it together now wouldnt it!!!!!) just kddin bro, get that truck finished up i wanna see it with the undies!!
> *


sure you do!  jk.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

mitch i didnt forget about u or the motors, i havent had time to look yet, ive been tryin to work shit out with the fam and find a new job, i just lost my job cuz i wouldnt run some cars back to the car lot on my day off ( which the lots an hour away) my boss got pissed cuz he said i didnt care about the business enough to help him out n said i didnt care about keepin my job, so he fired me, n his gf, my bestfriends mom left his ass cuz he fired me, :roflmao:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

thats straight didi, no rush at all bro..... sorry to hear about the job, that shit sucks---ur boss is an asshole. 


its about 3 days away from being ready for paint I THINK...hopefully lol. But----I have to make the trunk and hood hinges before I can send it off. I will be placing a flat piece of styrene on the bottom side of the hood and trunk, then a ribbed piece on top of that after it is covered with mirrored paper like biggs used------this way I dont have to glue a piece of tubing to the bottom of hte hood, killing the realistic look......

I dont know how I could hinge the hood foward because it comes to a point and isnt flat like normal---ANY IDEAS??? HELP!

also on the trunk, not sure if I should put hinges on either side, or in the center---because of the molded in bucket! HELP!


----------



## 514LUX_LINCOLN (Feb 3, 2007)

the only thing i can say is holly fuckin' jesus shit!  :around: MAD props to you Mitch! You're on skilled motha fucka! :thumbsup:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

thanks bro-




where it sits-----jams are completed and filed down, just need last bit touching up cosmetically....interior bucket sanded, all done, trunk bucket finished----actually making a rim to go around the hole in the floor from styrene tubing, just to give it more of a custom look....body work done-----everything almost ready to go, just gotta spend about 4-5 more hours on last minute stuff before I sent it out for paint and chrome. 

I wont post pics again until probably wednsday after I get it into primer, and do the first actual MOCK UP lol. I made the panels for under the hood and trunk.


BUT HELPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP-----the hood comes to a point, how could I hinged it foward, and it still look good??? since it comes to a point you cant do the typical hinge.

also should the trunk be hinged from the center, or on either side---will be rear tilt as well


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

*HELP DILEMMA HELP DILEMMA HELP DILEMMA HELP DILEMMA HELP DILEMMA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


The car is basically ready for primer and paint---but I *HAVE* to hinge the hood and trunk before I can do that----as you can see there is a panel that goes under the hood and trunk that will be covered with mirror tape and by another panel for a show look---the hinges have to be designed before this so I can put a tiny hole in the panel for it to pivot on....


11111111111.*THE HOOD* comes to a point, instead of being flat, and has no crossbar on the front of the front end to place the hinge under............TO TILT THE HOOD FOWARD what can I do??????? i need some pics of something, i want it to be clean!!!!


22222222222.*THE TRUNK* I want to simply pivot at the back line, suicide------but the bucket will be in place, so need to know how to do this should they be on either side, center, go through the side wall, etc......PICS OR IDEAS!!!!

once the hinges are made i will mold the trunk bucket into place, primer it and take some pics outdoors before sending it off to paint and chrome!!!!!!!

















































I made this rim for the cut out from tubing, it will be either molded into place, or plated chrome








all the hardware for the locks, windows are made and done-----not in these pictures though


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:0


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

i dont want the trunk to swing back, simply open up, same for the hood-




SOMEONE HELP!!


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

that shit looks sick as for help with the hinging, :dunno:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: damn some serious time and work goin into this 1
cant wait to see how she comes together :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

DAMN BRO, NICE. as far as those pumps i know a while back i believe PEGASUS had made somelike that, but you can always get 2 of the aluminum ones and trim down the oil housing and add a clear tube of similar size to the middle of them. Thats what i did along time ago.


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

*TESTING TESTING 123 TESTINGGGGGGG* - TRIAL
NOW YOU SEE IT!...................NOW YOU DONT!</span>

<img src=\'http://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o59/Mitchapalooza65/IMAGE_00099.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o59/Mitchapalooza65/IMAGE_000971.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
GOING.....
<img src=\'http://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o59/Mitchapalooza65/IMAGE_00098.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
GOINGGGGGGGG.....
<img src=\'http://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o59/Mitchapalooza65/IMAGE_00100.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
GONEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE





The window mechanisms work perfectly, thank god I used to work for a jewelery store and could get the pieces!




<span style=\'color:red\'>HELP ME WITH THE HOOD AND TRUNK HINGES OR THIS THING WILL NEVER BE FINISHED!


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Feb 5 2007, 05:30 PM~7182523
> *Now lets see the other side.......    :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *





:nono: :nono: :nono: 


ive showed you the design i modeled them after  

same as j, ill keep the design to myself on these


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Feb 5 2007, 05:54 PM~7182789
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> ive showed you the design i modeled them after
> 
> ...


Honest truth bro......I prob. wouldn't ever do um.......just curious how it's done...........

Pretty sick though. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Feb 5 2007, 05:58 PM~7182838
> *Honest truth bro......I prob. wouldn't ever do um.......just curious how it's done...........
> 
> Pretty sick though. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *




check your pm box tommorow  your hookin me up


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Not knockin' ya, but you should do a short video of them going up and down, cause any of us can take pics like the ones you show bro. You wouldn't have to show how ya did them, just that they REALLY work.  

Lookin' pretty good so far.


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Feb 5 2007, 06:35 PM~7183178
> *Not knockin' ya, but you should do a short video of them going up and down, cause any of us can take pics like the ones you show bro.  You wouldn't have to show how ya did them, just that they REALLY work.
> 
> Lookin' pretty good so far.
> *



I hear ya bro----




but reality is, I dont care what people think-----and I definetely dont have time to have soemone hold a video camera that iw ould have to borrow to use from someone that i dont know has one-----while i work the windows-----

im in college full time, work full time, and have 10000 other things goign on at once, ive put a shit load of time into this build, and even if it didnt have the working windows, which it does, its still a great build----------- same thing for jevries, we dont KNOWWWWW that his nissand hardbody real deal actually works, anyone can pose pics right??? but it does


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

"If i could turn back tiiime....."


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

Cher lmao!!! good cal ryan 

Thanks everyone, im hoping to have this in primer and off to beto by friday. I will get some last pictures before the paint is layed down on it on the tennis courts again, they seem to turn out the best


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 5 2007, 06:54 PM~7183861
> *"If i could turn back tiiime....."
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN RYAN YOU COULD HAVE PUT UP A BETTER PICUTRE OF SONNY BONO, OOPS I MEAN CHER..... :biggrin:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

I have seen both of these style locks on cars, which do you guys like better???

OPTION 1. the square type rod, more common I think.













OPTION 2. The straight rod























Picked up some rustoleum auto primer today, ill spend the next couple of days tinkering with final touches on the body, dash/console, and all that mess before i primer it


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

both are only test fits, they will of course look better when done


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

Use the rod if you want it realistic.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Come on Ryan ! Its Mitch were talking too ! These pics are FOR MOCK UP ONLY !


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

:uh: :uh: :uh: funking ***********!!! 


thanks ryan, ill seal the holes for the old way and use the rod  

hood hinges, trunk hinges, rear bucket are all in place now----only thing left to do before sending off for paint and chrome is final body work touches-----and waiting for hte viper engine to get here from mk904 and be sure that it fits properly


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

I took ryans advice on the locks----so i got started on recreating the jams to fit...i had to forma shaft of sorts for the lock to travel in, so here are a couple of pics, bucket in the rear is now permantly in place.....body work for a few days and cleaning up all the fab work then off to paint.

































yall like that rim or no?


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

YEAH I DO :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

LOOKS GREAT MITCH, AND CONGRATS...........


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

looking good i had an idea for your clear tanks they make clear bic pens, not perfectly clear but semi clear you would be able to see a dark liquid inside


----------



## sinister (Jan 31, 2007)

go with the rim adds more dimension. looks good! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

ps congrats on the avatar, i knew it was only a matter of time


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

thanks everyone, thanks beto!!!!! its an honor 


theregal, great idea bro----im gonna hceck those out  i can worry about the pumps and what not later after i send paint out ill be working on the interior while its gone----gotta get all the hardware and bodywork done this week!! aghhhh


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

more progress on the locks/jams.


























































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

and for those who dont know, the window system is basically a scissor rack with 2 watch gears----made onto a seperate frame that goes right behind the door panel.....pivots at one bottom of the scissor rack, the other part goes up. alllll ya get


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Cool mitch! I'm diggin it! I saw you said "send it off for paint"...please tell me your gonna paint it? It's lookin killer with the door locks n all that.


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

na im not painting this one bro-----beto is-----ill paint my next build.


ive never painted a car, and I dont wanna use a car that ive spent 40 hours of time into as practice, know what I mean?

ive spent all this time trying to get everything how i saw it in my head, and i want the paint to be the saem


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Looks bitchen........congrats also.........


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

HURRY UP!!!! Damn Mitch....lol...I know the shit takes forever to get it all right...but I wanna see this done. :biggrin:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

hahahhaa----i know its taking me forever lol!!! it feels like it anyways, its only been a month, but it feels like 12-----just final touches then off for paint and chrome---other than that piecing it together and its done  ill hurry!!!! the locks took about 3 hours to redo the new way yesterday


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Feb 7 2007, 10:26 AM~7198885
> *hahahhaa----i know its taking me forever lol!!!  it feels like it anyways, its only been a month, but it feels like 12-----just final touches then off for paint and chrome---other than that piecing it together and its done   ill hurry!!!!  the locks took about 3 hours to redo the new way yesterday
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

looks sick.. keep up the great work :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

21 pages of mockups and no paint. 







JK homie. All 21 pages of me doing this. :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

what kinda plastic is the white stuff u use for everything? other then that lookin good cant wait to see it when its done


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowerDinU_@Feb 8 2007, 03:33 AM~7206505
> *what kinda plastic is the white stuff u use for everything? other then that lookin good cant wait to see it when its done
> *


styreene


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Feb 6 2007, 05:52 PM~7192072
> *na im not painting this one bro-----beto is-----ill paint my next build.
> ive never painted a car, and I dont wanna use a car that ive spent 40 hours of time into as practice, know what I mean?
> 
> ...


cool, i hear ya on that. i just wanna see you paintin, with your background i'm sure you can get some crazy patterns!


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

:banghead:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Feb 8 2007, 03:41 AM~7206575
> *cool, i hear ya on that. i just wanna see you paintin, with your background i'm sure you can get some crazy patterns!
> *



thanks bro, I will branch off into that at the end of feb hopefully and start working on my paint skills. I am running back and forth to purchase my new car by saturday, so I havent been able to work on it yesterday or today, should still be in primer this weekend though, then its off to paint and chrome


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

what bmw are you gettin


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Feb 8 2007, 10:58 AM~7208683
> *what bmw are you gettin
> *



04 330ci, or 330i  will prob be selling it also to make some profit, and buying an 03 bmw m3 vert, I LOVE CARS!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

nice!!
over the last like 2 years ive had a x3 x5 and now a 06 330i

its nice to have fam at the dealer :biggrin: 

my brother in law just got a m roadster that shit is sweeet

godd luck with it


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

pming u with a pic nitrus


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THOSE ARE NICE CAR'S I WAN'T TO PICK UP THE 760li.. THAT WILL BE MY B-DAY GIFT TO MYSELF.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 8 2007, 01:18 PM~7208849
> *THOSE ARE NICE CAR'S I WAN'T TO PICK UP THE 760li.. THAT WILL BE MY B-DAY GIFT TO MYSELF.
> *


that car is bad and BBIIGG but it sure dont seem like it when you drive it. that thing handles nice


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Feb 8 2007, 11:26 AM~7208917
> *that car is bad and BBIIGG but it sure dont seem like it when you drive it.  that thing handles nice
> *


A FEW OF MY HOMIE'S DOWN HERE HAVE THEM ON 22'S THEY ARE LIKE TANK'S.


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

i had a dream once that i had a bmw :biggrin:


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THEREGAL_@Feb 8 2007, 11:55 PM~7216366
> *i had a dream once that i had a bmw  :biggrin:
> *



I had a dream once that Mitch finished this build! :biggrin:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Feb 9 2007, 06:25 AM~7216877
> *I had a dream once that Mitch finished this build!  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


thats funny so did i ! soon my friend, hopefully very soon.


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

Still busy until I pick my new car up tommorow- 5 hours away---spared some time to work some though.

originally planned to just plate suspension and apply it, but changed my mind earlier and decided to HINGE everything and make it functional!!

*This time I snapped progress pics---because I had about 25 pms asking how to do it, I know that its nothing new, but figured this would help some of the new guys when building!!*

I am using a dana 44 rear axle, looks more realistic, so I am having to fabricate everything else from scratch 


REINFORCING THE AXLE</span>

First go around was TRASHED and thrown away, which is what you see here-----I have to get used to the smaller scale, and it was <span style=\'colorrange\'>TOOOOO LARGE---the new one which is done now, is smaller---and the tubing on the top for realism isnt glued on, it has a slit all the way down so it slides over hte top of the plate 
























*HOW TO* on hinging rear suspension (excluding attaching to the axles/cylinders---not finished yet








I removed the old mounts, then fabbed the new ones...
















insert the pin through frame and new mount---








take your time, drilling at the angle can get messy if you dont








This is where the cylinders/springs will be mounted---

















I know it seems like this build is taking forever, but its been a month going now---and for all the work I have put into it, thats not very long really----some people spend a year on their NNL stuff perfecting all the details  

Still have to hinge front suspension, finish rear----send all that off to chrome 

Still have to clean up molding work on the trunk bucket/door sills-----send off to paint.

Other than that everything else is basically finished---interior will be worked on while plating and paint are taking place-----the seats will be BUTTONED onto the floor board, you can unbutton them off, like a snap button that goes onto a jean, this way they can swivel, but are still pernantly mounted, and still fold down


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

gosh that rear axle looked retarted with the hugeeee reinforcement lmao----looks a lot better now 



this car is going to weigh like 2lbs lol, it has so much extra styrene, very heavy


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

WHOS DOIN YOUR CHROME?


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Feb 9 2007, 07:06 PM~7221739
> *WHOS DOIN YOUR CHROME?
> *




Ryan has someone who can do it for me if Biggs doesnt have time to----I will see though.


----------



## EC7Five (Nov 5, 2004)

Nice work!


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

I havent had time to work on the car lately because I have been running back and forth buying my new car, and have been out of town a lot----butttt.....I did find the time to take care of a few things, and get it in its first coat of primer to see exactly how much cleaning up I have left to do (a lot lol)

Beto will be ready to spray it in a couple of weeks, until then ill take my time cleaning it up.

 ---I shaved the crossmember off of the underside, along with the cups for the springs
---added the beams for the door hinges 
---molded the bucket in
---added the styrene for the hood/trunk hinges
---added the tubing to the frenched antennas
---reinforced the rear axle (thanks for the tip MINIDREAMS)
---hinged the rear arms

PICS

PROCESS OF HINGING REAR

































FRONT

















REAR BUCKET UNDERNEATH









READY FOR PRIMER









SHAVING THE BELLY

















AN EXAMPLE OF THE DOOR HINGE  TUBING ATTACHES TO DOOR JAM, PINS GO THROUGH THE WALL OF THE SILL....HINGING IT INWARD










MORE PICS COMING NOW...


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

FRONT CYLINDER/SPRING/ETC









IN PRIMER...
















ANTENNAS

























































more coming now...


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

Front hinge support for newbs who dont know...










































































3 more coming still...


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

QUESTION FOR EVERYONE!!!

SHOULD I KEEP THE CUPS THAT I SHAVED HOW THEY ARE, ROUNDED AND THICKER THAN THE FRAME------OR SHOULD I SHAVE THEM DOWN TO BE LIKE THEY WERE NEVER THERE AND ITS JUST A SKINNY FRAME ALL THE WAY BACK???!!!!






AS you can see, there is still a good deal of cleaning up work to do on the fab work 


THANKS TO MK904 FOR THE DODGE VIPER V10 ENGINE FOR THE CAR, It will also be chromed, but the valves on top will be color match


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Lookin' DAMN GOOD! 

I like the frame the way you have it now.


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Thats going to be killer Mitch. leave the frame alone


oneyed


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:0


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

thanks guys---ill leave it be, but i have a good deal of cleanup work to do on the fabwork as you can see


----------



## 65lorider (Jan 1, 2007)

lookin great mitch. that dash and console setup is sweet


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

LOOKING GOOD MITCH :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

whats ur door hinges look like :dunno:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

The styrene tube goes on the door, right beside the door jam------

the straight parts of the pin go through that square styrene piece in the door sill, the entire door hinge doesnt move at all, like normal-----instead the door pivots with the styrene tube u see, making the door open inward.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Feb 18 2007, 02:00 PM~7290938
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ahh.. u think that would work on my s10, cuz everything i try still hits the seats and than when its closed all the way it pushes the bottom of the door out.. their suicide also


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

and none of it is glued is it.. it just comes out from the car (slides and it sticks inside the door and the door panel


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

def didimakeyouscream-----ill pm you a pic in a couple of hours of the one i did on the cameo did you ever see that???? it works, its actually easier on a truck, you can just use the square styrene tube as the rear jam part, but u have to make sure that you file down the inside part of the opening, the part that meets the back part of the door, the inside of the body has to be filed down at an angle so it can pivot back----hard to explain really but ill send u pics in a bit and explain it.... lemme hit the gym and ill get back to u in 2 hours bro


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Feb 18 2007, 02:05 PM~7290963
> *def didimakeyouscream-----ill pm you a pic in a couple of hours of the one i did on the cameo did you ever see that????  it works, its actually easier on a truck, you can just use the square styrene tube as the rear jam part, but u have to make sure that you file down the inside part of the opening, the part that meets the back part of the door, the inside of the body has to be filed down at an angle so it can pivot back----hard to explain really but ill send u pics in a bit and explain it.... lemme hit the gym and ill get back to u in 2 hours bro
> *


alright, sounds good, thanks mitch


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Feb 18 2007, 01:07 PM~7290971
> *alright, sounds good, thanks mitch
> *




no prob bro, ill get pics up tommorow of the hinges working on this one


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Feb 18 2007, 05:20 PM~7291888
> *no prob bro, ill get pics up tommorow of the hinges working on this one
> *


:thumbsup: i think the pic u showed me earlier would work better on the truck since its such a small space to use


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

Too much waiting!!!!! Looking great though Mitch...I really can't wait anymore for this one to be done...so if you can just leave a message with my secretary when its finished...i'll take a minute to look it over...thanks.


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Feb 18 2007, 04:38 PM~7291997
> *Too much waiting!!!!! Looking great though Mitch...I really can't wait anymore for this one to be done...so if you can just leave a message with my secretary when its finished...i'll take a minute to look it over...thanks.
> *



hahaha you and me both, just ask your secretary if she can finish it for me lol----its done other than paint and chrome really, and I cant send it out for either for another week or so.... shell be done sooooon enough


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Feb 18 2007, 03:53 PM~7292109
> *hahaha you and me both, just ask your secretary if she can finish it for me lol----its done other than paint and chrome really, and I cant send it out for either for another week or so....  shell be done sooooon enough
> *


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

LOOKS LIKE FUCKING SHIT MITCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!








































Its opposite Day today :angry: :thumbsdown:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Feb 18 2007, 04:59 PM~7292152
> *LOOKS LIKE FUCKING SHIT MITCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Its opposite Day today :angry: :thumbsdown:
> *




LMAO---good one----opposite day huh?


in that case, zack your the coolest guy ever!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Feb 18 2007, 04:05 PM~7292193
> *LMAO---good one----opposite day huh?
> in that case, zack your the coolest guy ever!
> *



and mitch u got skillz :0


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy+Feb 18 2007, 04:06 PM~7292197-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And your both straight and love women! 





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Feb 18 2007, 04:21 PM~7292311
> *And your both straight and love women!
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *



and you have a woman :roflmao:


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Feb 18 2007, 04:24 PM~7292320
> *and you have a woman :roflmao:
> *



:0 


:roflmao:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

haha damn guys----gettin deep with it!!!

speaking of, my golddigger of a gf wants dinner, so off to PAY for it of course!!!!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Feb 18 2007, 04:37 PM~7292421
> *haha damn guys----gettin deep with it!!!
> 
> speaking of, my golddigger of a gf wants dinner, so off to PAY for it of course!!!!
> *


LOL


----------



## bigal602 (Sep 6, 2006)

looking good mitch :thumbsup:


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

bad ass. looking very good


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

WOW---I wanted to get on here and post up an FYI of where the hell I have dissapeared to for the past few months so everyone would know I didnt just quit building in the middle of all these projects.

MCBA---I hop on everynow and then to check progress, everyone is still ripping it up, great work and great progress to everyone.



I have been at my house, for maybe a total of 7 days since I moved to Florida 3 months ago----I have been to probably 13-14 diffferent states, and to Rome for 2 weeks all for work. I havent had a chance to breathe much less build. I havent even been able to situate my things into my new house, everything is still boxed up unfortunately------->


Lymetyme is basically finished up besides sending it off to paint and chrome----I will get updates as soon as possible, by mid august I should be able to start building again and I have a ton of ideas to work on.

I have an entire room for modeling in the new house, along with a 3 car garage, with only one spot needed  

CANT WAIT TO GET BACK EVERYONE, KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

WOW---I wanted to get on here and post up an FYI of where the hell I have dissapeared to for the past few months so everyone would know I didnt just quit building in the middle of all these projects.

MCBA---I hop on everynow and then to check progress, everyone is still ripping it up, great work and great progress to everyone.



I have been at my house, for maybe a total of 7 days since I moved to Florida 3 months ago----I have been to probably 13-14 diffferent states, and to Rome for 2 weeks all for work. I havent had a chance to breathe much less build. I havent even been able to situate my things into my new house, everything is still boxed up unfortunately------->


Lymetyme is basically finished up besides sending it off to paint and chrome----I will get updates as soon as possible, by mid august I should be able to start building again and I have a ton of ideas to work on.

I have an entire room for modeling in the new house, along with a 3 car garage, with only one spot needed  

CANT WAIT TO GET BACK EVERYONE, KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

:wave: 
hurry on back man!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

hey bro whats up? :wave:


----------



## janglelang (Jun 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Feb 18 2007, 01:15 PM~7290754
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN! DAMN! DAMN! DAMN! DAMN


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

shannon your making great progress man, ive kept up with ur gallery  

Im on an island off the coast of florida right now on vacation until august first!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

So THAT'S where you've been hiding! :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

must be nice bro!! catch some rays for me!!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

:wave: hey, welcome back mitch... cant wait to see this thing finished...


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

I should be back on here posting up more often now, I will be gone all month of september, and most of august, ugh---but atleast ill see whats going on....mando has some hot shit going on in his thread too 

I didnt see any updates on the real deal 64 or any of js work, did i miss it?


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

I should be back on here posting up more often now, I will be gone all month of september, and most of august, ugh---but atleast ill see whats going on....mando has some hot shit going on in his thread too 

I didnt see any updates on the real deal 64 or any of js work, did i miss it?


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

nope!! he hasnt posted much on it!!


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

good to see ya back around mitch i like following your builds


----------



## janglelang (Jun 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THEREGAL_@Jul 25 2007, 12:58 PM~8388301
> *good to see ya  back around mitch i like following your builds
> *


x2


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

This car has been at the body shop for paint for 2 weeks----NO LUCK----ANYONE WHO CAN PAINT THIS THING SIMILAR TO THE CAR PICTURED, NOT EXACT, BUT SIMILAR---and same quality, straight even lines, proportionate, professional work????










PM me with a price and ideas if so. Thanks


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

ask someone in masterpices


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Oct 23 2007, 02:04 PM~9067064
> *ask someone in masterpices
> *



those guys are way too busy at the moment


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Oct 23 2007, 08:18 AM~9064209
> *This car has been at the body shop for paint for 2 weeks----NO LUCK----ANYONE WHO CAN PAINT THIS THING SIMILAR TO THE CAR PICTURED, NOT EXACT, BUT SIMILAR---and same quality, straight even lines, proportionate, professional work????
> 
> 
> ...



if i can do it in differant colors i can, i dont have those ones... but i CAN do the paint job...


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

ANY PROGRESS ON LYME TIME


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: IT'S LOOKING VERY GOOD BRO!! KEEP UP THR GREAT WORK


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dink_@Jan 28 2008, 01:03 AM~9799738
> *ANY PROGRESS ON LYME TIME
> *


x2


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

lol i think he sold this car...did he ever finish a model?


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Jan 28 2008, 01:03 PM~9803623
> *lol i think he sold this car...did he ever finish a model?
> *


 :uh: :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Didnt sell it  in the garage, I actually did finish a CAR bro-----Heres a pic of the CAR that I finished 










Modeling was picked up----again, dont forget I build, I still do, and I sell what I build soooo heres another.









lillll harder to weld 1/10th scale than cut plastic, its time consuming....but keep knocking, the PORTIONS I have built, are built better than most on the board excluding those who are on that pedastool-----mainly MCBA and J


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Re-read what i said, finished a model! I never said you didnt do awesome work on the crawlers you build. I'd love to have one but its outta my price range. You got awesome ideas and still have not finished one car. Show us a finished model. You even bought painted kits that you wont finish! 

Yet you knock everyone on here except mcba and j?


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

Lol----your doin all the knocking burb.....I was giving props to mcba and J-----Like I said, priorities bro, i build for me---not you, therefore I do and build how I wish.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 28 2008, 02:00 PM~9805414
> *:uh:  :uh:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> lillll harder to weld 1/10th scale than cut plastic, its time consuming....but keep knocking, the PORTIONS I have built, are built better than most on the board excluding those who are on that pedastool-----mainly MCBA and J
> *


u shouldn't be talkin like that homie.... even if u feel u or MCBA is better than anyone else.... everybody has talent and skill.... some just need a bit more practice but u can the skill there....


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

Im not hating on people----lets get it straight guys----lol, its not that hard....

IM SAYING THAT I PUT MCBA AND J on a pedastool, masterpieces etc-----that I LOOK UP TO THOSE POEPLE AS BUILDERS-----did I ever say everyone else sucks??????

no ablo englais? lol


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

now its a spanish speaking thing???? :angry: :angry: 






































j/k homie.... :roflmao: :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

Thats the only spanish I know


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 28 2008, 09:56 PM~9808779
> *Thats the only spanish I know
> *


Stop typing and welding on 1/18 tubes and go build some plastic..........NOW.... :buttkick: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 28 2008, 06:57 PM~9808800
> *Stop typing and welding on 1/18 tubes and go build some plastic..........NOW.... :buttkick:    :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 28 2008, 10:57 PM~9808800
> *Stop typing and welding on 1/18 tubes and go build some plastic..........NOW.... :buttkick:    :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 28 2008, 09:57 PM~9808800
> *Stop typing and welding on 1/18 tubes and go build some plastic..........NOW.... :buttkick:    :biggrin:
> *



   (1/10th and 1/8th and 1/4th scale BTW )


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 30 2008, 05:04 PM~9826596
> *      (1/10th and 1/8th and 1/4th scale BTW )
> *


 :uh: they don't count here....


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 30 2008, 10:10 PM~9827828
> *:uh: they don't count here....
> *



never said they did numnuts 

I forgot that this was called the "1/25th scale plastic only model forum"


----------



## 308 impala (Jun 6, 2005)

change the fucking name of the thread already.


jesus


:ugh:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 308 impala_@Jan 31 2008, 07:59 PM~9838167
> *change the fucking name of the thread already.
> jesus
> :ugh:
> *


 :dunno: what u talkin about?


----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 28 2008, 05:00 PM~9805414
> *:uh:  :uh:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Didnt sell it   in the garage, I actually did finish a CAR bro-----Heres a pic of the CAR that I finished
> ...


you sould m3 fenders on it looks nice


----------



## 308 impala (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 308 impala_@Jan 31 2008, 10:59 PM~9838167
> *change the fucking name of the thread already.
> jesus
> :uh:
> *


:uh: 


obviously there not talking about a green 70 are they?


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by g-body lowlow_@Jan 31 2008, 11:30 PM~9838499
> *you sould m3 fenders on it looks nice
> *



na bro, that would be real poser----its not an m3 so i wouldnt put m3 fenders on  but being supercharged it has 60hp more than the stock m3 already, then the other parts add even more---ill keep it how it is  


and 308, its my thread, ill discuss what I want  and yes, we were discussing the impala, or LACK THERE OF lol :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 31 2008, 09:01 PM~9838767
> *na bro, that would be real poser----its not an m3 so i wouldnt put m3 fenders on   but being supercharged it has 60hp more than the stock m3 already, then the other parts add even more---ill keep it how it is
> and 308, its my thread, ill discuss what I want   and yes, we were discussing the impala, or LACK THERE OF lol :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :werd: sup with that dude tellin u wat to say in your build thread.... thats like going into Low4oshow MCC topic and sayin that.... :0


----------



## 308 impala (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Feb 1 2008, 12:01 AM~9838767
> *and 308, its my thread, ill discuss what I want   and yes, we were discussing the impala, or LACK THERE OF lol :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


reeer cat fight hisssssssssssss reaaaaaeeeeeererrrr.





































:uh:


----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Feb 1 2008, 12:01 AM~9838767
> *na bro, that would be real poser----its not an m3 so i wouldnt put m3 fenders on   but being supercharged it has 60hp more than the stock m3 already, then the other parts add even more---ill keep it how it is
> 
> *


  
i feel you homie


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 31 2008, 12:36 AM~9828567
> *never said they did numnuts
> 
> I forgot that this was called the "1/25th scale plastic only model forum"
> *


You're real cocky, yet have not finished a "1/25th scale plastic only car". I know everyone on here gives their all on building these "1/25th scale plastic cars". You bought tons of shit when you came here, where's the work from em?? I'm not bashing you in anyway...i'm wanting to see you be one of the builders on here! I wouldn't waste my time posting here if i didnt think you had great ideas and could do awesome work. 

With that being said...comon mitch! Let's build!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:0


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Feb 1 2008, 04:10 PM~9843526
> *You're real cocky, yet have not finished a "1/25th scale plastic only car". I know everyone on here gives their all on building these "1/25th scale plastic cars". You bought tons of shit when you came here, where's the work from em?? I'm not bashing you in anyway...i'm wanting to see you be one of the builders on here! I wouldn't waste my time posting here if i didnt think you had great ideas and could do awesome work.
> 
> With that being said...comon mitch! Let's build!
> *



why does this keep getting bumped :uh: :uh: :uh: 

Look bro---I work lol, 7 days a week, long hours....and MY MAIN FOCUS is my real car if you cant tell lol, I get a lot more winning shows and driving that around florida than I do the models....Ill say again, I build at my own pace, for myself, not to impress you or anyone else.....and itll stay that way----


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm suprised you're not selling this too! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------

